# 10 Best Racecars



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Germany, Nürburgring Nordschleife + F1 track (25.378 km) Record

Kevin Estre _ 2014 McLaren MP4-12C GT3 _ 8:10.921

Dörr Motorsport would continue their dominance, after Frenchman Kevin Estre put up an absolutely blinding lap in the #66 McLaren of 8:10.921 - obliterating the previous record pole time of 8:17.212 set by the #4 Phoenix Audi in 2013.

"The car was understeering on the Grand Prix circuit, but once I got on he Nordschleife the car felt great," said Estre. "I took quite a lot of risks in the fast corners, I was really on the edge. I'm really happy with the lap."

So how did he manage to find over two and a half seconds on the rest of the field with his 8:10 lap? The answer lay in part with the format of the top 30 shoot-out, but he was too modest to factor in his own talents too. ***8220;It was my first ever lap of the Nordschleife, the first time I was pushing in every corner and crest knowing I wouldn***8217;t find a slow car on the other side. It is a great feeling. It was also the first time all weekend I had new tyres, low fuel and a set-up to do a single quick lap so I knew it would be good, but to be honest I had no idea how good it was going to be, I thought it would be around an 8:13 so I was really surprised when I saw the time!***8221;

In simulated tests, McLaren GT was able to fine-tune engine calibration, power steering, spring rates, weight distribution, gear ratios and differential settings.

Mark Williams, Head of Vehicle Engineering at McLaren Racing, said:
"The new 12C GT3 was initially developed in the Simulator where we were able to fully explore the parameter space before defining the power, weight and downforce targets. We used Computational Fluid Dynamics (CFD) to develop the aerodynamic configuration and then tested the various map shapes in the McLaren Simulator, working with the McLaren Automotive simulation team to define the vehicle set-up and access the resultant driveability. Being able to review our aero package and car set-up using a simulator developed for Formula 1 prior to first track running is unique. No other GT3 car will have been specified using this level of technology."

"The new aerodynamic body panels and features designed for the 12C GT3 are of outstanding quality and markedly increase the dynamic performance of the car. This level of quality can only be achieved using FE design analysis and knowing how best to apply carbon fiber. McLaren has this knowledge in abundance.

A new aerodynamic package produced entirely from carbon fiber has been developed by McLaren Racing in compliance with GT3 regulations, incorporating a new front splitter, door blade, rear wing, diffuser and louvres in the front fenders.

In partnership with McLaren Applied Technologies, McLaren GT plans to offer its clients the opportunity to develop their 12C GT3 using bespoke programs in the McLaren Simulator. Chris Goodwin said: "The simulator is a huge competitive advantage to McLaren Racing in developing its Formula 1 cars and to McLaren Automotive in developing its future range of sports cars.

Marcus Waite said: "We have defined the technical requirements for the 12C GT3 in the McLaren simulator and I am pleased to say that feedback from the three new drivers in the team means we can immediately focus on fine-tuning the set-up of the car, rather than address any fundamental changes.

"There is no substitute for having the 12C GT3 pound around the European circuits on which we plan to race, so that is exactly what we are doing. A varied circuit program is vital. Navarra in Spain is a great track: a mixture of slow and fast corners and long straights, meaning the new engine calibration we are testing has to undertake relentless accelerations from low speeds. A successful shakedown there means we are now confident of powertrain durability.

"We followed Navarra with a test session at Algarve in Portugal. The long, sweeping and fast bends of that circuit were a good test for the new oil tank we have designed for the 12C GT3. The oil is constantly moving and yet the new tank proved robust in that environment.

Just as with the 12C road car, McLaren is working closely with specialist suppliers to deliver an innovative and lightweight car. The 3.8-litre McLaren V8 twin turbo 'M838T' engine supplied in the road car also features in the 12C GT3, but de-tuned to 500 PS (from 600 PS) in order to provide optimum power for this performance-balanced racecar.

The new MP4-12C GT3 will feature a unique engine calibration, bespoke racing transmission developed in partnership with Ricardo (who also developed the engine with McLaren) and a suspension arrangement tuned specifically for racing.

Mark Williams said: "With the tire grip balance moving forward on the GT3 racing tires it was necessary to move the centre of gravity further forward and the only way to do this was to reduce weight at the rear. A six-speed sequential shift gearbox by Ricardo was selected because a race-specific transmission is 80kg lighter than the Seamless Shift, seven-speed gearbox used in the road car. All the internal components have been proven in other racing series. We then challenged Ricardo to reduce weight further, meaning the unit has a bespoke casing design. That is just one example of how we are continually looking to reduce weight and increase efficiency."

McLaren GT has selected the TAG-400 Engine Control Unit for the new 12C GT3. The TAG-400 is a compact, self-contained engine management system and data logger for race engines designed and built by McLaren Electronic Systems. The procurement of components from suppliers used to working with partners in Formula 1 is another example of McLaren GT delivering on its objective to build a GT3 car of unrivalled quality and reliability.

Williams said: "McLaren GT is a smaller organization than McLaren Racing, but we are applying Formula 1 methodology in every possible area.

"We have worked with Akebono in Formula 1 for many years, and I am delighted to be able to call on such a committed and reliable partner for McLaren GT. Akebono will supply brake callipers and has also designed a bespoke brake pad for the 12C GT3. Our own experts from McLaren Racing have worked closely with Michelin to develop the correct tire model for the 12C GT3 simulation program. And strong supplier relationships are important to the suppliers themselves. I am sure that Mobil 1 and Ricardo will learn a lot working together on advanced lubricants for the 12C GT3's new transmission."

Under the McLaren Orange skin, the 12C GT3 shares the same 75kg carbon 'MonoCell' chassis as the 12C road car. Since the modern McLaren was formed in 1981, the company has used only carbon fiber for the chassis construction of all its road and racecars: it was a natural choice for the heart of the MP4-12C. Lightweight construction and manufacturing innovation through Resin Transfer Moulding was a priority for the engineers and designers responsible for the 12C's chassis.

A rigid chassis is hugely important to a racing driver. The McLaren MonoCell is unequalled as a safety cell, and our engineers can be sure that any changes made to the chassis set-up will have the desired effect because of its structural rigidity and predictability.

"Our combined experience means we can identify problems encountered previously by race teams or drivers and address them. In the cockpit of the 12C GT3 for example, we have ensured that the pedal position is exactly in line with the seating and steering wheel positions. The driving position in many GT3 cars is compromised by comparison."

Power: 500 hp
Weight: 1245 kg (2745 lb)

http://www.24h-rennen.de/live/

http://www.dailysportscar.com/?p=33562

http://media.mclarenautomotive.com/model/2/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2013 Peugeot 208 T16 Pikes Peak

USA, Pikes Peak (12.42 miles) Record

Sébastien Loeb _ 2013 Peugeot 208 T16 _ 8:13.878

UK, Goodwood (1.16 mile)

Sébastien Loeb _ 2014 Peugeot 208 T16 _ 44.60

Sébastien Loeb***8217;s time of 8m13.878s for the famous Pikes Peak course in Colorado, USA, in the Peugeot 208 T16 Pikes Peak hit the motorsport headlines on June 30. The car***8217;s beast-like stance, awesome power-to-weight ratio of 1:1 (875hp, 875kg) and a performance package on a par with, if not superior to that of a Formula 1 car clearly caught the fans***8217; imagination, especially since it was designed in a period of just four months at Peugeot Sport***8217;s Vélizy headquarters, near Paris. The incredible challenge which the French team rose to in 2013 certainly caused the specialists and general public alike to sit up and take notice.

The Peugeot 208 T16 Pikes Peak was clocked with the fastest time at the 2014 Goodwood hill climb as well.

Ultimately Loeb wasn***8217;t able to challenge the long-standing record (41.60) set by Nick Heidfeld in 1998, due in part to the gearing in the outrageous Pug being too short for the Hillclimb course.

http://www.ppihc.com/

http://www.peugeot-sport.com/en/rallye/home.html

http://www.ultimatecarpage.com/car/5530/Peugeot-208-T16-Pikes-Peak.html

http://grrc.goodwood.com/festival-of-speed/latest/video-fos-hillcimb-shootout-highlights#/0


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2008 LMP1 Peugeot 908 HDi FAP

France, Le Mans (13.629 km) Record

Stephane Sarrazin _ 2008 LMP1 Peugeot 908 _ 3:18.513

USA, Sebring (3.74 miles) Record

Stephane Sarrazin _ 2008 LMP1 Peugeot 908 _ 1:42.801

USA, Road Atlanta (2.54 miles) Record

Stephane Sarrazin _ 2008 LMP1 Peugeot 908 _ 1:06.242

Le Mans
For the second year in a row, a stunning lap from Stéphane Sarrazin has put Team Peugeot Total on pole position for the start of the Le Mans 24 Hours. The Frenchman was the fastest driver on the track during qualifying thanks to a time of 3m 18.513s on Wednesday in the Peugeot 908 HDi FAP he shares with Pedro Lamy and Alexander Wurz.

The French machines completed qualifying more than three seconds quicker than their best-placed rival as the top teams spent the majority of the week's two practice sessions concentrating on fine-tuning the race set-ups of their respective machines.

Several statistics underline the ongoing progress that the 908 HDi FAP has made in terms of outright speed since its second place on its debut outing at Le Mans this time last year. To begin with, Sarrazin's pole-winning time on Wednesday evening marked an improvement of almost eight seconds over the lap (3m 26.344), which saw the Peugeot driver top the qualifying timesheets in 2007. It was practically four seconds quicker, too, than the best lap he set during the preliminary test day here on June 1 (3m 22.222s), and it is also the fastest anybody has been round the legendary French track since 1989, despite a number of time-sapping changes that have been made to the track since, including the addition of two chicanes along the Hunaudières Straight!

For the record, it is also Peugeot's fourth pole position at Le Mans after those claimed in 1992 (Philippe Alliot/Peugeot 905), 1993 (Philippe Alliot/Peugeot 905) and 2007 (Stéphane Sarrazin/Peugeot 908 HDi FAP).

Power: 750 hp (with air intake restrictors)
Weight: 925 kg

http://www.maisonblanche.co.uk/circuits.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circuit_de_la_Sarthe

http://www.crash.net/le-mans/results/141961/1/qualifying-times-2-le-mans-24-hours.html

http://www.planetlemans.com/2008/06/13/le-mans-24-hours-peugeot-qualifying-report/

http://www.24h-lemans.com/en/news/t...f-the-24-hours-of-le-mans_2_2_1746_10624.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sebring_International_Raceway

http://www.planetlemans.com/2008/01/31/peugeot-sport-sebring-test-review/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Road_Atlanta

http://www.planetlemans.com/2008/10/03/alms-petit-le-mans-qualifying-report/

http://www.mulsannescorner.com/peugeot908.html

http://www.ultimatecarpage.com/car/3064/Peugeot-908-HDi-FAP.html

http://www.ultimatecarpage.com/event/163/2008-24-Hours-of-Le-Mans.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2000 CART Reynard 2KI ***8211; Honda HR-0

USA, Road America (4.048 miles) Record

Dario Franchitti _ 2000 CART Reynard***8211;Honda _ 1:39.866

USA, Michigan Oval (2.0 miles) Record

Paul Tracy _ 2000 CART Reynard-Honda _ 30.134 _ 238.933 mph

USA, Fontana Oval (2.029 miles)

Gil de Ferran _ 2000 CART Reynard-Honda _ 30.255 _ 241.428 mph

While a lot of teams made driver, chassis and/or engine changes, Team KOOL Green was set to run the same drivers with the same engine/chassis package (Honda-Reynard) for a third consecutive year. And it bolstered its already strong technical package with a comprehensive wind-tunnel program overseen by Tino Belli, the team's talented aerodynamicist. The work in the wind tunnel was combined with an extensive track-testing program headed-up by team managers Tony Cotman (Paul Tracy) and Kyle Moyer (Dario Franchitti), and conducted by a top-flight staff of engineers led by Scott Graves.

Power: 950 hp @ 16000 rpm / 1000+ hp @ 17000 rpm (Superspeedway Oval Qualifying)
Weight: 1550 lb (without driver)

Reynard 2KI

The 2KI is a development of the championship winning 99I. The chassis, engine installation and gearbox are new designs, but are all very much based on the 98/99 components. The new aerodynamic rules for 2000 have had the most influence on the changes from the 99I to the 2KI, leading to revised gearbox, underfloor and sidepods.

The chassis construction is of carbon/Kevlar skins with an aluminum honeycomb core. Chassis weight is around 60kgs and torsional stiffness approximately 20,000 foot-pounds per degree. The 2KI cockpit and driver have been lowered to have less frontal area for improved aerodynamics, and to have a lower center of gravity.

The gearbox remains with the transverse layout introduced in 1997, keeping its ease of serviceability and carrying over many proven components, but it has been modified in many areas to aid the aerodynamics of the car, reduce the center of gravity, and to reduce the internal friction and power loss of the transmission.

The internals of the gearbox and the complete selector mechanism are designed by Reynard in conjunction with Xtrac. Engine power is transmitted into the gearbox via a bevel gear and transfer gear arrangement, which then drives the transversely mounted gearshafts.

The final drive to the wheels is passed through a differential set-up that is a development of the previous design. It has been designed with more adjustability, to allow teams to optimize its settings to suit different tires and driving styles.

A gearbox oil-to-water heat exchanger has been retained on this car, giving good control of gearbox oil temperatures.

The suspension features twin wishbones front and rear with pushrods operating the spring dampers via bellcranks. The anti-roll bar arrangement front and rear includes provision for running a third spring damper ride height control. Various suspension geometry options are available.

SPECIFICATIONS
Type: Reynard 2KI
Constructor: Reynard Motorsport Ltd
Designer: Barry Ward
Weight: 703 kg / 1550 lbs
Weight Distribution: 40% front; 60% rear
Track: 1740 mm front; 1640 mm rear
Wheelbase: 3037 mm / 119.5 inches
Length: 4954 mm / 195 inches
Height: 912 mm / 36 inches
Fuel Capacity: 35 US gallons
Fuel: Methanol
Steering: Reynard rack and pinion
Turns: Lock to lock 1.4
Suspension & Running Gear: Twin wishbones front and rear with pushrods operating the spring dampers via bell cranks
Brakes: Brembo Metal Matrix; Carbon Metallic pads

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Road_America

http://www.motorsport.com/indycar/n...ica-saturday-s-summary-from-the-motorola-220/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michigan_International_Speedway

http://www.motorsport.com/indycar/news/champcar-cart-michigan-saturday-practice-times/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auto_Club_Speedway

http://www.motorsport.com/indycar/news/champcar-cart-fontana-qualifying-results-1/

http://auto.howstuffworks.com/champ-car.htm

http://www.racer.com/dario-franchitti-retirement-perspective-part-2/article/327051/

http://www.caranddriver.com/features/what-id-do-differently-adrian-reynard-feature


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2007 Champ Car Panoz DP01 - Cosworth XFE

Australia, Surfers Paradise (2.795 miles) Record

Will Power _ 2007 Champ Car Panoz-Cosworth _ 1:30.054

Mexico, Mexico City (2.774 miles - chicane at final corner) Record

Will Power _ 2007 Champ Car Panoz-Cosworth _ 1:23.558

Netherlands, Assen (4.555 km) Record

Sebastien Bourdais _ 2007 Champ Car Panoz-Cosworth _ 1:18.765

USA, Laguna Seca (2.238 miles)

Sebastien Bourdais _ 2007 Champ Car Panoz-Cosworth _ 1:05.880

The DP01's chief designer Simon Marshall was pleased to see his creation working well on the track and giving the drivers plenty of confidence. "The good news is that the rear end of the car is very secure and the rear end especially is secure under braking," Marshall observed. "That's due to the fact that we've changed the underbody of the car so it's less pitch sensitive. We were allowed to do that by changing the regulations to obtain a big diffuser and it's good to see that has actually transpired in a positive handling effect for the driver. They're going to be able to drive this car hard and hustle it and not be afraid of the rear end. Basically, the car puts the power down and it supplies the engine with the cool air it needs. The brakes work very well. There are some mods we are proposing on the braking system."

The Cosworth XFE turbo V-8 sounds even better this year. Refinements to the engine's electronics and a new exhaust system and wastegates to suit the new Panoz DP01 have resulted in a slightly smoother, sharper sound. The latest version of the XFE also runs without a pop-off valve thanks to a new electronic boost control and the duty cycle on each engine has been increased by 200 to 1,400 miles because of improvements in pistons and oil control.

Another change for this year is that Cosworth has ceded all the engine-related electronics to Pi Systems. Pi is supplying all the electronics, from ECUs, to wiring harnesses, data logging, sensors and gearbox control units. Cosworth has made more space available in the ECU by reverting from an electronic to a mechanical ninth butterfly in the XFE.

"We've gone back to a mechanical ninth butterfly," commented Cosworth's Champ Car project leader Ken Daigle. "For the last ten years we've used an electronic system to fine-tune the boost curve. But we've learned so much in the last several years that we've put the burden of finite boost control back onto the wastegates and made the ninth butterfly mechanical. That in turn has freed-up some of the processor space in the ECU so that Pi was able to use one of their off-the-shelf ECUs to run the whole program."

With no competition from a rival engine manufacturer, Cosworth has been able to eliminate the top-heavy pop-off valve, a thirty-plus year-old dinosaur of Champ car racing. "We no longer need to have a pop-off valve," Daigle remarked. "The pop-off valve was there to insure parity across the grid when there were multiple manufacturers competing in the series. For the last three years, we've frozen the boost adjustment to the teams. They couldn't adjust it. They could go down in boost if there was a problem, but they couldn't raise it, and with the advent of push-to-pass we more or less narrowed the range they could even adjust it down. Without the pop-off valve, the system controls to a set point which is 41.5 inches in normal conditions."

Daigle also explained the reasons why the latest version of the XFE sounds sweeter and sharper. "I think the different exhaust note that you notice is from the wastegates and a slightly different tailpipe arrangement compared to the Lola's system which was a bit longer and a bit more directional. The new exhaust is shorter and dumps straight out. We've also tuned-up some of fhe fuel-mapping in the new ECU and because we have a split system where the gear control unit is a separate ECU altogther. And that probably has some effect on the sound as well. The end result is that the engine is a bit more powerful with a smoother power curve."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surfers_Paradise_Street_Circuit

http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/sports/motor/champ/2007-10-20-lexmark-indy-300-qualifying_N.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2007_Gran_Premio_Tecate

http://archive.paddocktalk.com/story-71564.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2007_Bavaria_Champ_Car_Grand_Prix

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mazda_Raceway_Laguna_Seca

http://www.crash.net/indycar/news/24386/1/bourdais-smashes-lap-record-at-laguna-seca.html

http://www.autoblog.com/2006/08/03/motorsports-2007-panoz-dp01-champ-car-unveiled/

http://www.mulsannescorner.com/aerodatabasepanozdp01.html

http://gordonkirby.com/categories/columns/theway/2007/the_way_it_is_no44.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Japan, Suzuka (5.807 km) Record
2003 - Present

Michael Schumacher _ 2006 F1 Ferrari 248 _ 1:28.954

Ahead of today's qualifying session, the air temperature is 24 degrees C, and the track temperature is 31 degrees.
After yesterday's mixed conditions, today it is bright and sunny, however, strong winds continue to cause problems, unsettling cars in a number of corners.

Michael is quickest in the first sector. The German crosses the line at a staggering 1:28.954, possibly the quickest lap here in years. Unbelievable!

The Bridgestone teams flexed their muscles on a sunny afternoon at the Japanese tire maker's home circuit.

The project, which goes by the internal code of 657, represents the Scuderia's interpretation of the technical regulations which apply in 2006.

***8226;	The main new feature of which is the introduction of an eight cylinder V configuration engine, with an overall capacity of 2400 cubic centimetres. In fact, the name of the car derives from these key figures relating to the power unit.
***8226;	The chassis of the 248 F1 is lighter than that of its predecessor and its shape has been revised, with modifications to the openings of the side pods and in the area of the deflectors.
***8226;	The cooling system has been substantially revised and not simply to meet the needs of the new engine.
***8226;	The location and size of the rear-view mirrors is one of the most obvious novelties.
***8226;	Other significant changes include the engine air intake, the engine cover, the size of the fuel cell, the aerodynamic elements on the side pods and the layout of the exhausts.
***8226;	The gearbox - seven speeds plus reverse - represents an evolution of the carbon one introduced on the F2005 and it continues to be mounted longitudinally.
***8226;	The front suspension continues the classic design for Maranello single-seaters.
***8226;	However, the rear suspension has been designed to meet a key objective, which is to increase the overall aerodynamic efficiency of the rear end and to mechanically improve the usage of the Bridgestone tyres. This work was also supported by the Fiat Research Centre. As key elements to achieve these objectives the aerodynamic design of diffuser and the floor of the car have been extensively redesigned and in collaboration with Sachs, particular attention was paid to the dampers.

Design work began back in the spring of 2005 and naturally, took into account the strict limits laid out in the FIA technical regulations, in terms of the angle of the V, weight, dimensions and centre of gravity. The first example of the V8 engine ran on track in the month of August and development was initially carried out with it fitted to an F2004. Driveability was another important factor, when defining the new engine's characteristics, with the regulations requiring fixed inlet trumpets: engine management is controlled by an integrated injection and ignition system from Magneti Marelli.

Power: 750 hp
Weight: 600 kg / 1323 lb (with driver)

http://www.allf1.info/

http://www.formula1.com/results/season/2006/768/6352/

http://www.race-database.com/track/track.php?track_id=Suzuka

http://www.pitpass.com/src/seasons/2006/gp/japan/report/qual.php

http://www.f1fanatic.co.uk/f1-information/going-to-a-race/suzuka-circuit-japan/

http://www.f1technical.net/f1db/cars/900/ferrari-248-f1

http://www.ultimatecarpage.com/car/2669/Ferrari-248-F1.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

USA, Daytona Road Course (3.56 miles) Record

PJ Jones _ 1993 IMSA GTP Eagle MKIII ***8211; Toyota _ 1:33.875

The EAGLE MK III Toyota was voted the car of the decade by On Track Magazine. In On Track's opinion, the Eagle MK-III was the last of the greatest era of cars in sports car history (GTP) and arguably the greatest Eagle produced by All American Racers.

Designed by John Ward and Hiro Fujimori, the car demonstrated amazing performance for a 2.1-liter, four-cylinder Toyota Turbo. Driven by Juan Manuel Fangio II to 2 Drivers and 2 Manufacturers Championships (1992-1993), the Eagle MK III won 23 of the 27 races it entered (17 in a row).

It still holds the outright track records at Daytona International Raceway (Road Course) Time 1:33.875 / 136.521 mph (PJ Jones) and Lime Rock Park - Time: 43.112 / 128.595 mph (PJ Jones).

John Ward was the Chief Designer, Hiro Fujimori was the Aerodynamics Designer, and Jim Hamilton was the Race Engineer and Vehicle Dynamics Guru. Drino Miller of Toyota Racing Development (TRD) was responsible for engine development with Dan Gurney overseeing the entire project.

What we ended up with was a separate nose diffuser, followed by a formula car type underbody. The front tires helped pull air under the nose, and like magic, the nose was firmly pulled down. Hiro did a great job in the wind tunnel and Jim did a great job tuning the chassis.

The bi-plane winged MkIII developed 9275 pounds of downforce at 200 mph in peak downforce configuration for a L/D of 4.42:1.

Power: 700 hp (with air intake restrictor)
Weight: 2010 lb (with a lot of ballast)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/24_Hours_of_Daytona

http://www.grand-am.com/News/GA_New...ars-to-victory-daytona-qualifying-record.aspx

http://www.racingsportscars.com/photo/Daytona-1993-01-31.html?sort=Qualifying

http://allamericanracers.com/car-of-the-decade/

http://allamericanracers.com/aar-eagle-mkiii-gtp/

http://www.mulsannescorner.com/ToyotaEagleMkIII.html

http://www.mulsannescorner.com/jward.html

http://www.mulsannescorner.com/hfujimori.html


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

These are not 10 Best Racecars, merely cars that posted top times at few tracks.
You can't have 10 Best Racecars without Lotus 78' , Ferrari F2002, Porsche 917, Williams FW14 or Ford GT40.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2004 F1 Ferrari F2004 ***8211; Ferrari 053

Germany, Hockenheimring (4.574 km) Record
2002 - Present
Michael Schumacher _ 2004 F1 Ferrari F2004 _ 1:13.306

China, Shanghai (5.451 km) Record
2004 - Present
Michael Schumacher _ 2004 F1 Ferrari F2004 _ 1:32.238

Brazil, Interlagos (4.309 km) Record
2000 - Present
Rubens Barrichello _ 2004 F1 Ferrari F2004 _ 1:09.822

Hungary, Hungaroring (4.381 km) Record
2003 - Present
Rubens Barrichello _ 2004 F1 Ferrari F2004 _ 1:18.436

The project, which goes by the code number 655, represents a further evolution of the concepts already seen in the F2003-GA. However, every element of the car has been completely redesigned in an attempt to create the best environment to get the most out of the new 053 engine and the Bridgestone tyres. The aerodynamic configuration has been fine tuned in the light of changes to the technical regulations, improving the efficiency of the package. Furthermore the car boasts a lower centre of gravity, while weight distribution has been improved as regards the chassis and the engine.

The chassis is new, both in terms of design and construction. Its weight has been reduced and it has an improved structure when compared with the F2003-GA. The bodywork, exhausts and the rear end have been redesigned, producing an improvement in aerodynamic performance. The front and rear suspension has been revised in order to improve the vehicle***8217;s dynamic handling which leads to a greater efficiency in terms of getting the most out of the Bridgestone tyres, while also optimising the performance of the aerodynamic package. New materials have been used in the engine and transmission in order to reduce its size and weight. Modifications to the sporting regulations regarding the number of engines that can be used in the course of a Grand Prix weekend set new targets for the 053 engine design project: achieving the optimum reliability level, even though engine life now has to be double that in the past, while striving to improve performance. Once again the engine is a stressed member and is mounted longitudinally. Shell has played an important role in the research and design of the 053 and in terms of reaching the performance and reliability targets, coming up with new fuel and lubricants.

The transmission is once again mounted longitudinally to maintain the same layout as on the F2003-GA. It is a completely new design, providing a reduction in size and weight. The titanium gearbox has seven speeds (plus reverse) and, because of changes to the technical regulations, is operated directly by the driver. In keeping with a trend initiated by Ferrari back in 1997, which is now standard Formula 1 practice, the car features high-level exhausts, but compared with previous versions, they are mounted nearer the car***8217;s centre line.

Power: 900 hp
Weight: 605 kg / 1334 lb (with driver)

http://www.allf1.info/

http://www.f1fanatic.co.uk/f1-infor...aden-wurttemberg-germany-circuit-information/

http://www.formula1.com/results/season/2004/725/5925/

http://www.f1fanatic.co.uk/f1-information/going-to-a-race/shanghai-international-circuit-china/

http://www.formula1.com/results/season/2004/729/5994/fastest_laps.html

http://www.f1fanatic.co.uk/f1-infor...e-carlos-pace-interlagos-circuit-information/

http://www.pitpass.com/src/seasons/2004/gp/brazil/report/sat_qual.php

http://www.f1fanatic.co.uk/f1-information/going-to-a-race/hungaroring-circuit-information/

http://www.pitpass.com/src/seasons/2004/gp/hungary/report/sat_qual.php

http://www.f1technical.net/f1db/cars/873/ferrari-f2004

http://www.ultimatecarpage.com/car/1863/Ferrari-F2004.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

1996 IRL Reynard 95I - Cosworth XB

USA, Indianapolis Oval (2.5 miles) Record

Arie Luyendyk _ 1996 IRL Reynard-Cosworth _ 37.616 _ 239.260 mph

USA, Phoenix Oval (1.0 mile) Record

Arie Luyendyk _ 1996 IRL Reynard-Cosworth _ 19.608 _ 183.599 mph

Luyendyk turned a lap of 239.260 during practice May 10, 1996. It was the fastest unofficial lap ever at the Speedway.

Arie Luyendyk
"As a driver, when you peak at Indy and you've got the car working really good and your laps are really solid, everything seems to quiet down, in a way, because everything is working fine. And so when you make a change and it makes even just a 1mph difference, you really notice that. You're used to the car being settled in, but you'll notice a few more revs coming off Turn 2 and Turn 4, and it just adds up to 1mph quicker round the whole lap. Every little increase is noticeable.

But the difference in '96 was that the track had been resurfaced, the Firestones were phenomenal ***8211; not just when brand-new, but durable and consistent ***8211; and the track had taken out the rumble strips. They had been a really bad idea in the first place, when they put them in back in 1993, and so they got a chance to take them out when they repaved it. That gave the track, compared to before, another three to four feet at the apex of the corners. It meant the trajectories we were going in at were shallower, so we scrubbed off less speed.

Looking at the data, we saw that we never got below 235mph at the apex where the car had scrubbed off most of its speed, and the straightaway speed I remember was 243. The difference between top speed and average speed should be around about 5mph if your car's working well. It wasn't like the Penskes in 1994 with that special Mercedes motor, where they were really fast down the straights but not that quick through the turns.

I remember hearing that "if Arie's quicker than the Menards cars, they must be doing something" ***8211; bending the rules. But it was totally legit. I was showing the data to Tony George through that month. The car was just phenomenal. We actually got to the point where Tim Wardrup asked me ***8211; kind of politely but wondering if he was going too far ***8211; "What do you think about running without the rear wing?" I said, "Huh? Are you out of your ****ing mind?!" I think from that he could tell no, I didn't want to take the rear wing off. His idea was that we had gone to negative-7 degrees with the rear wing anyway, so we couldn't go any further, and all that was restricting us was horsepower. In CART, they were using the new Cosworth but we had the XB, which had about 35hp less. If we could have gotten our hands on that, I think we could have done a 240mph lap.

What was also interesting about that car was that the moment we picked up 1mph on the straightaway by changing the aerodynamics, we would also pick up 1mph in the corner. It sort of went together, and we saw that as soon as we started hitting 232. We might change the wing settings or ride height or rake and every time we picked up speed on the straights, it worked for us in the corner as well.

That was the best car I ever drove around the Speedway; I never had a moment with the car. Looking at the steering traces, a driver can see that the moment you turn, immediately you see the revs drop because you're creating tire scrub in the corner. So my whole approach was to turn the wheel as little as I could, and I experimented with lines until I found one that felt like it was the sweet spot. But it was the fact that the car was so good that meant I could try those things out."

Power: 800 hp
Weight: 1550 lb (without driver)

http://www.indianapolismotorspeedway.com/indy500/

http://www.indianapolismotorspeedway.com/indy500/eventinfo/35195-indy-500-faq/

http://www.racer.com/indy-500-retro-arie-luyendyk/article/202218/

http://www.motorsportretro.com/2012/05/indy-500-arie-luyendyk/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1996_Indianapolis_500

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_International_Raceway

http://www.phoenixraceway.com/About-Us/Timeline.aspx

http://www.apnewsarchive.com/1996/A...ualifying/id-c375d6ccf21924583e3a72e6cccd23d4

http://techspecsart.com/indyracers/indy1990s.html#


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

1998-1999 CART Reynard 98/99I ***8211; Mercedes IC108E

USA, Milwaukee Oval (1.032 mile) Record

Patrick Carpentier _ 1998 CART Reynard***8211;Mercedes _ 20.028 _ 185.500 mph

USA, Nazareth Oval (0.946 mile) Record

Patrick Carpentier _ 1998 CART Reynard***8211;Mercedes _ 18.419 _ 184.896 mph

USA, Mid-Ohio (2.258 miles) Record

Greg Moore _ 1999 CART Reynard-Mercedes _ 1:04.952

Mercedes IC108E
The successor to the highly successful IC108D, with which Mercedes captured the 1997 CART Manufacturer's Championship on the strength of nine wins in 17 races, the IC108E is a "clean sheet of paper" design. The all-new 2.65-liter turbocharged V8 would fit into a box almost one-third smaller than its predecessor. Thanks largely to lessons learned with Mercedes' winning Formula One engine program, it is some four inches shorter and 50 pounds lighter than the champion IC108D.

"The goal in designing the IC108E was to make it as small as physically possible given the 2.65-liter, eight-cylinder format mandated by CART rules, and in so doing, make the engine as light as possible by minimizing the number of parts," explained Paul Ray, vice president, Ilmor Engineering, the race engine-building arm of Mercedes-Benz. "In order to accomplish the downsizing, it was necessary to package components much more densely and in much closer proximity to one another than we ever had before."

The IC108E has centre-driven camshafts and chassis mount points on the plenum. The "E" appeared to be a two-thirds scale model of its 1997 predecessor - length was reduced by 17 percent, width by 12 percent and height by 7 percent. The result was an engine with a total volume some 31 percent smaller than the previous model, and the new package weighed just 220 pounds.

In the 10 months that elapsed from the start of the design to the completed product, CART changed its chassis rules for safety reasons and the aerodynamic and weight advantages provided by the IC108E were eliminated. By making everything so small, the driveability - the power band and consistency of horsepower production - and durability of the IC108E suffered, contributing to the drop off in success.

Mercedes-Benz competed with the IC108E 'Phase III' for the 1999 CART FedEx Championship Series. The 'Phase III' features improvements made to the power plant beginning last year and continuing through winter testing. "When we introduced the IC108E last year, we knew the design was so dramatically new and unique that there would be ongoing development of the engine over more than just one racing season," said Paul Ray, vice president of Ilmor Engineering, the race-engine design and manufacturing arm of Mercedes-Benz.

"Specifically for 1999, we beefed up the engine block and strengthened some of the internal parts of the engine, all in the name of improved reliability. At the same time we continued to strive for increased performance through some changes to the cylinder head configuration and several other parts." The 'Phase III' is also known as the 'E3' for short, is an evolutionary development of the small and light IC108E that powered six pole positions and two race wins in 1998. "During off-season testing we advanced through what we were calling the Phase II engine to the 'Phase III,'" said Ray. "Visually, the 'E3' is virtually unchanged from last year's engine, but there are many internal changes."

Power: 850 hp
Weight: 1550 lb (without driver)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milwaukee_Mile

http://www.motorsport.com/indycar/news/champcar-cart-milwaukee-qualifying-summary/

http://www.motorsport.com/indycar/news/champcar-cart-milwaukee-qualifying-report/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nazareth_Speedway

http://www.champcar.com/races98/04nazareth/index.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mid-Ohio_Sports_Car_Course

http://www.champcar.com/news99/sc_n0701_99.html

http://auto.howstuffworks.com/champ-car.htm

http://www.emotionreports.com/industry_analysis/mercedes_power.html

http://www.champcar.com/news98/sc_n0105_98.html

http://www.theautochannel.com/news/date/19980929/news017723.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2012 DSR Top Fuel Dragster

USA, 1000-ft ET Record

Antron Brown _ 2012 DSR _ 3.701

USA, 1000-ft Speed Record

Spencer Massey _ 2012 DSR _ 332.18 mph

Among the fastest-accelerating machines in the world, these 8,000+ horsepower dragsters can cover the dragstrip in less than 3.8 seconds at more than 330 mph. Top Fuel cars are 25 feet long and weigh 2,320 pounds in race-ready trim.

The stellar record-setting 1,000-foot track speeds delivered at the Charlotte Four-Wide Nationals by the Don Schumacher Racing's Top Fuelers (332+) got me a phone call from a nitro crew chief asking me if I knew about the expensive new "big valve" cylinder heads he credited with helping top teams to deliver those record speeds. He told me that expensive R&D in the NHRA nitro classes is still an important part of nitro racing.

http://www.nhra.com/points/national-records.aspx

http://www.shoeracing.com/statistics

http://www.motorsport.com/nhra/news...tional-record-extends-points-lead-at-reading/

http://antronbrownracing.com/?page_id=54

http://www.dragracingonline.com/analysis/xiv_4-speed-1.html

http://www.straightlinetoday.com/2012/4/15/2951035/massey-puts-on-a-show-in-nascar-country

http://www.popularmechanics.com/cars/news/vintage-speed/anatomy-of-a-top-fuel-dragster

http://www.carcraft.com/techarticles/ccrp_1009_8000hp_top_fuel_engine/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Most Bang-for-the-buck Racecar: 250cc Twins Superkart

Australia, Phillip Island GP Circuit (4.448 km)

Jorge Lorenzo _ 2013 MotoGP Yamaha bike _ 1:27.899

Russell Jamieson _ 2013 Superkart Anderson Maverick-DEA _ 1:28.123

The premier Superkarting class. 250cc International class is very similar to the National class, the main difference being, the 250cc Internationals or 'twins' use twin cylinder engines, either from a GP motorcycle or specific Superkart engines, with six speed gearboxes. These engines are very much designed for performance, with power now in excess of 90 hp. These engines are fitted to a longer and wider chassis than other classes. The class features minutely adjustable chassis, four wheel disc brakes, full aerodynamic bodywork. Advanced features, like 'no-lift shift', adjustable brake bias and full data logging are becoming the norm on the front running machines.

Top Speed: 150+ mph

Russell Jamieson became an Australian champion for the second time. This title was built on the back of the technical challenge of operating the latest Anderson Maverick and DEA engine package so far from their factories in a completely different environment than Europe.

In qualifying Jamieson set a blistering pace of 1.28.1232 and than went on to win race 1 with a fastest time of 1.28.4199 which stands as the official lap record and in fact is some 5 seconds quicker than V8 Supercars. Dunlop is proud to have such an outstanding 6-inch tire that holds up to speeds of 240+ km/h at Phillip Island.

http://www.superkartsvictoria.com/tracks.html

http://www.dunlopkartsport.com.au/superkarts

http://www.superkartsvictoria.com/classes.html

http://www.superkartsaustralia.org/russell-jamieson-powers-to-championship-victory.php

http://www.qldsuperkart.org/driver/russell-jamieson-2013

http://www.andersonkarts.com/maverick_div.php

http://www.dea-engineering.com/?cat=8

http://www.motogp.com/en/events/australia/2013

http://www.motogp.com.au/news/lorenzo-smashes-record-island-pole


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Most Bang-for-the-buck Racecar: 250cc Twins Superkart

UK, Thruxton (2.356 miles)

Gavin Bennett _ 2013 Superkart Anderson Maverick-DEA _ 1:13.269

Gregorio Lavilla _ 2006 Ducati superbike _ 1:14.890

The world's fastest and premier class is Division 1 Superkarts. This is the ultimate in Superkarting, in performance and technology. The class is known as the "twins" class and its official name is Division one. The karts can be identified by their yellow number plates with black numbers (the twin pipes and the noise they make also gives it away a bit!). These karts utilise purpose designed racing kart engines using GP technology. The class structure also allows the use of 2 separate 125cc power units mounted each side of the driver in fact the same engines as used in the 125 Superkart classes.

The classic 256 Rotax tandem twin layout lends itself well to being fitted to a superkart due to its very narrow and low silhouette, and its power characteristics being a disc valve tandem layout. Manufacturers like PFE, DEA, PVP have followed this pattern with the VM using across the beam layout. The Japanese made Yamaha TZ250 V twins GP engine is also permitted. Although the engine design of a V twin does not lend itself as well to mounting on a superkart the development of these power units are now on a par.

The cornering ability of these things cannot and will not be appreciated until you have driven one, and got the bruises to prove it! To be honest unless its a hairpin bend of quite horrific proportions we don't really need to slow down very much for many corners, and when we do need to slow down the brakes on these things are just a bit silly. Yes, they are that good.

Because of their small engines and compact size, Superkarts have a much smaller environmental footprint than most other categories of four-wheeled motorsport. A Superkart is faster, cheaper and uses less fuel, tires, oil etc. than many other racecars.

Engine: 250cc 2-stroke Inline-2
Power: 100 hp @ 13000 rpm
Weight: 215 kg / 474 lb (with driver)
0-60mph: 2.5 s
Cost: $30,000

http://www.superkart.org.uk/track_guide_thruxton.htm

http://www.superkart.org.uk/downloads/LAP RECORDS.pdf

http://www.tsl-timing.com/barc/2013/133322krt.pdf

http://www.britishsuperbike.com/events/2013/thruxton.aspx

http://www.superkart.org.uk/Getting_Started.htm

http://www.superkart.org.uk/downloads/Areobites_Sept_2010.pdf

http://www.superkart.org.uk/downloads/Areobites_Oct_2010.pdf

http://www.superkart.org.uk/downloads/Areobites_Nov_2010.pdf

http://karting.archive.netcopy.co.uk/issues

http://www.autobild.de/artikel/tracktest-dallara-vw-vs.-pvp-dea-1123931.html

http://www.germansuperkartseries.de/ABMS10_03 014-015 TTKart.pdf


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

USA, Pikes Peak (12.42 miles) Hillclimb Record

Romain Dumas _ 2018 VW IDR Electric Prototype _ 7:57.148

http://livetiming.net/PPIHC/

https://sportscar365.com/category/e-racing365/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNCMDOYNcXk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uZLQvuwsgg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1D-fZP8qJk


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Germany, Nurburgring Nordschleife (20.8 km) Record

Timo Bernhard _ 2018 LMP1-Hybrid Porsche 919 Evo _ 5:19.546










Stuttgart.*On June 29 Timo Bernhard (37, D) lapped the 20.8 kilometre (12.94 miles) Nürburgring Nordschleife race circuit in 5:19.55 minutes at the wheel of the Porsche 919 Hybrid Evo. More images and a video of the lap by the two-time outright Le Mans winner and reigning World Endurance Champion are freely accessible at https://presse.porsche.de.

The Evo version of the Porsche 919 Hybrid is based on the car that took outright victory at the Le Mans 24-Hours and won the FIA World Endurance Championship in 2015, 2016 and 2017. Over the winter, it was freed from some restrictions hitherto determined by the regulations. Thus, its hybrid power train now develops a system output of 1160 hp. The Evo weighs only 849 kilograms and its modified (and now active) aerodynamics generate over 50 per cent more downforce compared to the WEC model. Top speed at the Nürburgring was 369.4 km/h (229.5 mph).

The technical regulations from the FIA for the WEC and Le Mans, introduced in 2014, successfully delivered close competition between the conceptually very different class 1 Le Mans hybrid prototypes entered by Audi, Porsche and Toyota.*

To prepare the 919 Evo record car, the base was the 2017 world championship car. On top came developments that were prepared for the 2018 WEC but never raced after the withdrawal at the end of 2017. Additionally, several aerodynamic modifications were made.

For the Porsche 919 Hybrid Evo the entire hardware of the power train remained untouched. The 919 is powered by a compact two-litre turbo charged V4-cylinder engine and two energy recovery systems ***8211; brake energy from the front axle combined with exhaust energy. The combustion engine drives the rear axle while the electro motor boosts the front axle to accelerate the car with four-wheel drive. At the same time it recuperates energy from the exhaust system that otherwise would pass unused in to the atmosphere. The electrical energy that comes from the front brakes and the exhaust system is temporarily stored in a liquid-cooled lithium ion battery.*

The WEC efficiency regulations limited the energy from fuel per lap by using a fuel flow meter. The V4 combustion engine's output back then was around 500 hp. Freed from these restrictions, equipped with an updated software but running the regular race fuel (E20, containing 20 per cent bio ethanol), the Evo version delivers 720 hp.

Because the amount of energy from the two recovery systems that could be used was limited as well in terms of electric megajoule per lap, the systems stayed far below their potential. With now full boost being available, the e-machine output increased by ten per cent from 400 to 440 hp.*

The engineers also unchained the aerodynamics of the 919 Evo from the regulations. The new larger front diffuser now balances the new and very large rear wing, both of which have actively controlled drag reduction systems (DRS). The hydraulically operated systems trim the trailing edge of the front diffuser and opens up the slot between the rear wing main plane and the flap respectively in order to reduce drag. Underneath the Evo the turning vanes and floor have been optimised. Fixed height side skirts increase the aerodynamic performance again as efficiently as possible. In total the aero modifications resulted in 53 per cent higher downforce and an increase in efficiency by 66 per cent (compared to the 2017 Spa WEC qualifying).*

To help further expand the performance envelope, the Evo gained a four-wheel brake-by-wire system to provide additional dynamic yaw control. Furthermore, the power steering was adapted for the higher loads and stronger suspension wishbones (front and rear) were designed.

Compared to the car in conventional race trim, the dry weight was reduced by 39 kilograms to 849 kilograms. To achieve this, air-conditioning, windscreen wiper, several sensors, electronic devices from race control, lights systems and the pneumatic jack system were removed. Michelin developed special tyre compounds for the 919 Evo that produces more downforce than a Formula One car.*

The "919 Tribute Tour" continues

The attempt at the Nordschleife closes the chapter of chasing records with the Porsche 919 Hybrid Evo. At rather moderate speeds, the top athlete will have several more appearances:*
***8226; July 6 and 7: VW Fun Cup Spa-Francorchamps (BE)
***8226; July 12-15: Goodwood Festival of Speed (GB)
***8226; September 2: Festival of Porsche Brands Hatch (GB)
***8226; September 26-29: Porsche Rennsport Reunion Laguna Seca (California, USA)

Technical specifications Porsche 919 Hybrid Evo - (919 Hybrid WEC)

Monocoque: 
Composite material structure consisting of carbon fibre with an aluminium honeycomb core. The cockpit is closed.

Combustion engine: 
V4 engine (90 degree cylinder bank angle), turbocharged, 4 valves per cylinder, DOHC, 1 Garrett turbocharger, direct petrol injection, fully load-bearing aluminium cylinder crankcase, dry sump lubrication
Max. engine speed: 9,000 rpm

Engine management: Bosch MS5
Displacement: 2,000 cm3 (V4 engine)

Output:*
Combustion engine: 720 hp, rear axle (< 500 PS)
MGU: 440 hp, front axle (> 400 PS)

Hybrid system:*
KERS with a motor generator unit (MGU) mounted on the front axle; ERS for recuperation of energy from exhaust gases. Energy storage in a liquid-cooled lithium-ion battery with cells from A123 Systems

Drive system:*
Rear wheel drive, traction control (ASR), temporary all-wheel drive at the front axle via the electric motor when boosted, hydraulically operated sequential 7-speed racing gearbox

Chassis:
Independent front and rear wheel suspension, push-rod layout with adjustable dampers and Pitch Link System with actively controlled lockout system (no actively controlled lockout system in the 919 WEC version)

Brake system:*
4-wheel brake-by-wire system (front-rear brake-by-wire system), monoblock light alloy brake calipers, ventilated carbon fibre brake discs front and rear.

Variable control of wheel torques to optimize the car balance (variable control of torque distribution front to rear)

Wheels and tyres:
Forged magnesium wheel rims from BBS; Michelin Radial tyres, front and rear: 310/710-18

Weight: 849 kg (888 kg including driver ballast)
Length: 5,078 mm (4,650 mm)
Width: 1,900 mm
Height: 1,050 mm
Fuel tank capacity: 62.3 litres

Note: At https://presse.porsche.de text, image and video material on the 919 Tribute programme is freely accessible. The LMP1 twitter feed @Porsche_Team broadcasts information, photos and video material. Further information is available at www.porsche.com/motorsport/919tribute. For more content please visit www.newsroom.porsche.com. Video news is available at www.vimeo.com/porschenewsroom.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMmPYfW_Psg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQmSUHhP3ug


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

GMA T50

https://www.cosworth.com/wp-content...s-for-its-T.50-supercar-5-June-2019-FINAL.pdf


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

GMA T50

The T.50 uses a 48-volt electric fan, clearly visible in the released rendering of the rear of the car, to allow a much more aggressive diffuser shape beneath the body.

"Normally, diffuser air won't follow anything more than a gradient of about 7.5 degrees. It just separates, so your diffuser shape has to be gentle," Murray explained. "Every designer on the planet would love to have a very aggressive diffuser like this, but the air will just say 'No, thanks,' and you end up with a pool of stagnant air where the diffuser has stalled, and the flow will just do its usual thing.

"The electric fan is used to suck the dirty air from this disrupted boundary layer away from the top of the diffuser. "Once that's out of the way, the air has to follow the surface," Murray said. "At lower speeds you can generate much more downforce because the fan does the work. It's not literally sucking the car down, but it is creating a much more efficient diffuser.

"While we haven't been given downforce numbers yet, Murray insists the system's ability to create different levels of downforce is much more important than its peak suck. The car will have both an auto mode and a high downforce mode, which will increase around 30 percent more, as well as an automatically engaged braking mode, which will deploy in the event of a serious stop. By generating maximum downforce, we're told, the system can take more than 30 feet out of the T.50's stopping distance at 150 mph.

A high-speed slipstream mode will make the T.50 much more efficient at speed, shutting valves to reduce the ground effect to the minimum required for stability while simultaneously diverting the efforts of the 400-mm fan to suck from two inlets on the car's rear flanks. This will have the effect of both reducing drag and using the air expelled behind the car to create what GMA describes as a virtual longtail. "Drag drops by 10 percent, which is massive," Murray said. "You're no longer creating downforce you don't need.

"The weight of the fan's motor, blades, ducting, and valves is reckoned by Murray to be less than 22 pounds, less than the mass that would be added by the hydraulic actuators required for a conventional adjustable wing. Switching to a starter-generator instead of using alternator and separate starter has also saved 10 pounds, and it also allows what Murray describes as a "push to pass" mode-officially known as Vmax mode-which briefly adds up to 30 horsepower to the engine through the starter-generator. Ram effect on the air intake at speed will mean a peak output of 700 horsepower. The ability to effectively trim the car's aerodynamics according to velocity and chassis loadings has also allowed it to use both compliant springs and passive dampers. Power steering will also be minimal: electric assistance only comes at parking speeds.

The engine's core statistics are as we revealed back in June, but Murray was happy to reveal some more details. "I didn't give Cosworth a power target, but I did say it has to be as light as possible," Murray said. "They've done a fantastic job; it's [132 pounds] lighter than the F1 engine.

"Although Cosworth has also developed the naturally aspirated V-12 that will power the*Aston Martin Valkyrie, the T.50's engine is very different. It's much smaller and less powerful, but also happier to rev. "I said I wanted more than 12,000 revs because that would be a first for a road car," Murray explained, "but I also wanted the pickup speed to be there. When you talk to owners of the F1, it's one of the things they love most about the car, the way it goes 'wang wang' up and down.

"But while the McLaren F1's BMW engine can add 10,000 rpm per second, the T.50's will be able to add 28,000 revs a second. There will also be two engine modes: one that moves torque lower down, and, as Murray put it, "runs out at what we call Ferrari revs, so around 9500 rpm." Murray says the more aggressive setting is "the one for when you say to your mate, 'Do you want to hear 12,000 rpm going through the tunnel?'

"There will be a paddle-shift gearbox, but not of the road car. GMA is also planning to produce 25 of a track-only version, which will use a motorsport sequential gearbox. "That's going to have three times the downforce of the road car, and at the speeds you're going to be doing around a track it doesn't make sense to be worrying about gears," Murray said. It will also have fixed wings but still use the fan to maximize downforce from the diffuser.

GMA has also announced a technical partnership with the Racing Point Formula 1 team-the one owned by Canadian billionaire Lawrence Stroll, who has recently been*linked with*an attempt to buy Aston Martin-which will allow the T.50 to be developed using Racing Point's wind tunnel and aerodynamic expertise. Murray says that the project is on time and on budget, with the car set to be formally unveiled in May 2020 and the customers taking delivery in 2022. Some will be in the U.S, although the car will only enter the States under Show and Display restrictions. Murray says that a central driving position can be federally homologated, but not when it is flanked by two other seats.

https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a30175006/gordon-murray-t50-details/

https://www.motorsportmagazine.com/...automotive-partners-racing-point-t50-supercar


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Formula Atlantic

Milwaukee Oval (1-mile)

2015 Indy Lights Dallara IL15-AER I4 Turbo 450hp 626kg _ 24.2347

2003 Atlantic Swift 014a-Toyota I4 250hp 504kg _ 24.645

https://www.indylights.com/news/pigot-nabs-milwaukee-pole-with-new-track-record

https://www.indylights.com/results/2015-season/round-11

https://www.motorsport.com/atlantic/news/milwaukee-dorricott-racing-race-notes/125317/










Montreal (2.709-mile)

2003 Atlantic Swift 014a-Toyota I4 250hp 504kg _ 1:31.259

2006 Atlantic Swift 016a-Mazda I4 300hp 565kg _ 1:32.171

https://www.motorsport.com/atlantic/news/montreal-round-eleven-preview/230123/

https://www.motorsport.com/atlantic/news/montreal-saturday-qualifying-notes-2006-12-11/230438/










Weight does not include driver and fuel.

Chassis



















The new Swift, designated the 014.a, continues the line of very successful racing cars from the premier racing car manufacturer in the United States. The Swift 014.a represents an evolution of the successful Swift 008.a. There are major improvements in almost every area, including chassis and bodywork design, aerodynamics and driveline durability, including an all-new Swift designed gearbox. The carbon/epoxy composite chassis incorporates additional stiffening, strength and durability. The bodywork, made of carbon/epoxy with aluminum honeycomb core, represents a major improvement in durability, stiffness and fit. An extensive wind tunnel program evaluated the current 008.a Atlantic car and has led to improvements in pitch sensitivity and a cleaner look in the 014.a.

The Swift 014a has 31% higher axle-to-axle torsional stiffness and 10% higher aero efficiency (downforce-to-drag ratio) compared to the old Swift 008a.

First deliveries of the new car are scheduled for December 1, 2001, following a comprehensive test program. "Swift Engineering has worked very hard to provide a state-of-the-art racing car at a reasonable price", said Bob Montgomery, Swift Toyota Atlantic Program Manager. "We sat down with all of the teams at the end of last year to discuss improvements to the car design many of which have been incorporated into the 014.a We have invested in our aerodynamic program and in all new bodywork tooling to give our customers and the Toyota Atlantic Series an exceptional racing car."

0-60mph: under 3 s

Max Lateral G: 3.7g

Max Braking G: 4g

https://books.google.ca/books?id=vF...KEwjG8LKwvvPoAhUQc98KHW00Dzc4FBDoATAGegQIDBAq

http://www.willrace.com/Technical-Documents/Gearbox-Manuals/Swift-014-Hewland-SG3-Manual.pdf

http://thinkfastbook.com/samples.php










Engine










What the Toyota Atlantic series did do for the 4A-G, through Hasselgren Eng, was to optimize performance within the rules and within the limitations of the TRD parts.* The TRD billet crankshafts (from SUN or SCAT) have a fundamental out of balance that was corrected by "adding weight" to the #3 counter weight journal.* Lubrication to the valve train is critically limited, and special DLC (diamond like carbon) coatings are necessary on the followers and other parts of the valve train.* Titanium valves are necessary to run over 12,000rpms.* The TRD pistons have to be coated for friction reductions and thermal protection.* Anodize in the ring groove is required to increase longevity and prevent micro welding.* Special small orifice oil squirters are necessary to lubricate the cylinder walls.* The TRD dry sump pan along with the TRD main and rod bearings are a big source of power limitation.* Even the stock water pump robs about 14hp and is not optimized to effectively or efficiently conduct heat into the cooling system.

His engines (its power) have made Swift Engineering force Hewland to redesign their gearbox to be able to handle the Atlantic 4A-G's torque.* Something that was adequate for the Cosworth BDA in its time.* In addition, his engines effectively turned the Toyota Formula Atlantic series into a 'sole source supplier', spec., series for the last two years, where if you wanted to be competitive you had to have a Hasselgren motor.

***8226;	Hasselgren machines all of their parts, e.g., front covers (replaces oil pump) and fuel rails (direct mouth, inlet, injection)
***8226;	Hasselgren uses Bosch injection
***8226;	Blocks are Honed and line bored Hot (at expected operating temperature)
***8226;	Hasselgren specializes in building and developing complete race engines.* Individual parts are not "normally" taken in.
***8226;	Currently there are 14 employees, a couple of engineers, a couple of machinist, and a couple of assemblers, etc.
***8226;	Hasselgren developed their own oil squirters for the 4A-G.** The U.S. GZ block comes without squirters.
***8226;	The 12.7:1 compression ratio mandated by the Toyota Atlantic "rules" limited performance, ~15:1 could be achieved.
***8226;	There were several TRD parts that were identified as performance limiters:
*	The individual port aluminum Intake manifold.
*	The stock water pump
*	The dry sump pan
*	And depending which piston mfg. was used by TRD, it was performance limiting.* Coatings had to be used.
***8226;	Hasselgren saved/shaved 15lbs from the 4A-G Atlantic engine when Champ Car went to the 014 Swift chassis from the 008 Swift chassis.
***8226;	There are no coating on inner or outer valve springs (Eibach)
***8226;	Higher RPMs are limited by the valve train weight.* Hasselgren is using Titanium valves.
***8226;	Hasselgren's Atlantic engines have been optimized around the TRD Atlantic Cam profile.* The intake runners and exhaust pipe lengths are set around the tuning of these camshafts.
***8226;	Engine seals are OEM Toyota.* They are able to maintain 10 ~ 14 inches of vacuum.* Further development was not pursued.
***8226;	Timing belts are after market, high strength, H-NBR, full curvilinear teeth
***8226;	Small port heads are "better" (tuned ***8211; breathing) at higher RPMS, above 10,000rpms
***8226;	Large port head are "better" (tuned ***8211; breathing) at lower RPMS, below 10,000rpms
***8226;	Hasselgren "straps" the main bearing caps to the engine block's skirt.* #2 and #4 mains are tied together to add greater stiffness and prevent the crank from breaking at the #3 journal.
***8226;	Oil passages in both the head and block are not modified.
***8226;	Any modifications to the race engine or to any drive train component, no matter how small, has to be considered as an effect to the total system and could be detrimental to something else not considered.

https://club4ag.com/is-this-the-end-of-the-4a-g-4ag-and-hasselgren-engineering/

INDIANAPOLIS (February 16, 2004) ***8211; Officials from the Toyota Atlantic Championship Presented by Yokohama confirmed today that Berkeley, Calif.-based Hasselgren Engineering Inc. has been designated as the exclusive engine builder for the series. All teams competing for the overall Toyota Atlantic title must use Hasselgren-prepared Toyota 4A-GE engines.
In addition, the series has instituted an engine parity program with Hasselgren in an effort to contain costs and ensure all teams are provided with similar engine performance parts. Led by founder Paul Hasselgren, Hasselgren Engineering has won the Toyota Racing Development (TRD) Engine Builder of the Year Award every year from 1995-2003, and last year, Hasselgren-built engines powered every race and pole winner in the Toyota Atlantic Championship.

"I have the utmost confidence in the abilities of Paul and the entire team at Hasselgren Engineering," said Vicki O'Connor, Toyota Atlantic president. "With the vast majority of our field using Hasselgren engines last season, it just made sense to go ahead and work with Hasselgren to institute our engine parity program. I strongly believe that teams will realize a significant cost savings under this new program, allowing everybody to compete on a level playing field."

Since the 2003 season finale in Miami, Hasselgren Engineering has been working diligently to rebuild all of the engines to the same specification. The company has already rebuilt several engines for the 2004 season, and in dyno testing, all of the engines have performed within parameters. Hasselgren aims to increase mileage between rebuilds, and all competitors will have similar engines when the 2004 season opens on the weekend of April 18 at the Toyota Grand Prix of Long Beach.

"I appreciate this opportunity to work closely with TRD and the Toyota Atlantic Championship in the upcoming 2004 season," Hasselgren said. "We are optimistic that the new parity program will add to the appeal and excitement of our growing series. We look forward to continuing success of both the Toyota Atlantic Championship and the teams involved."


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Formula Atlantic vs Indy Lights vs Prototype

Trois Rivieres (1.52-mile)
2000 - Present

2012 Indy Lights Dallara IPS-Infiniti V8 450hp 650kg _ 57.139

2003 ALMS LMP675 Lola EX257-AER I4 Turbo 450hp 675kg _ 58.547

2009 Atlantic Swift 016a-Mazda I4 300hp 565kg _ 58.662

2003 Atlantic Swift 014a-Toyota I4 250hp 504kg _ 59.296

https://database.motorsportmagazine.com/database/races/2012-trois-rivieres-indy-lights
http://www.imsatiming.com/Results/2003/ALMS/04_TroisRivieres/
http://www.imsatiming.com/Results/2009/Atlantic/07_TroisRivieres/
https://www.motorsport.com/atlantic/news/trois-rivieres-saturday-qualifying-report/132159/?nrt=16

Portland (1.969-mile)
1992 - 2005

2001 Indy Lights Lola T97/20-Buick V6 425hp 650kg _ 1:04.991

2003 Atlantic Swift 014a-Toyota I4 250hp 504kg _ 1:06.204

https://database.motorsportmagazine.com/database/races/2001-portland-indy-lights
https://www.motorsport.com/atlantic/news/portland-doubleheader-preview/188637/?nrt=16

Burke Lakefront Airport, Cleveland (2.106-mile)
1990 - 2007

2006 Atlantic Swift 016a-Mazda I4 300hp 565kg _ 1:04.255

2003 Atlantic Swift 014a-Toyota I4 250hp 504kg _ 1:04.927

1998 Indy Lights Lola T97/20-Buick V6 425hp 650kg _ 1:05.010

https://www.motorsport.com/atlantic/news/cleveland-round-six-preview-2007-06-22/257894/
https://www.motorsport.com/atlantic/news/cleveland-rounds-five-six-doubleheader-preview/222336/
https://database.motorsportmagazine.com/database/races/1998-cleveland-indy-lights

Exhibition Place, Toronto (1.755-mile)
1999 - 2015

2011 Indy Lights Dallara IPS-Infiniti V8 450hp 650kg _ 1:02.986

2001 Indy Lights Lola T97/20-Buick V6 425hp 650kg _ 1:04.202

2015 Indy Lights Dallara IL15-AER I4 Turbo 450hp 635kg _ 1:04.4194

2003 Atlantic Swift 014a-Toyota I4 250hp 504kg _ 1:04.920

2006 Atlantic Swift 016a-Mazda I4 300hp 565kg _ 1:04.969

https://database.motorsportmagazine.com/database/races/2011-toronto-indy-lights
https://database.motorsportmagazine.com/database/races/2001-toronto-indy-lights
https://www.indylights.com/results/2015-season/rounds-9-10
https://www.motorsport.com/atlantic/news/toronto-round-eight-preview/259861/
https://www.motorsport.com/atlantic/news/toronto-saturday-qualifying-notes-2006-07-09/224527/

Denver (1.657-mile)
2002 - 2006

2006 Atlantic Swift 016a-Mazda I4 300hp 565kg _ 1:07.492

2004 Atlantic Swift 014a-Toyota I4 250hp 504kg _ 1:07.576

https://www.motorsport.com/atlantic/news/denver-qualifying-notes-2006-08-12/228666/?nrt=16
https://www.motorsport.com/atlantic/news/denver-round-10-preview-2006-08-10/228423/

Mid-Ohio (2.258-mile)
1990 - Present

2019 Indy Lights Dallara IL15-AER I4 Turbo 450hp 635kg _ 1:10.8079

2010 Indy Lights Dallara IPS-Infiniti V8 450hp 650kg _ 1:12.862

2009 Atlantic Swift 016a-Mazda I4 300hp 565kg _ 1:12.970

2001 Indy Lights Lola T97/20-Buick V6 425hp 650kg _ 1:13.809

2003 Atlantic Swift 014a-Toyota I4 250hp 504kg _ 1:15.668

2018 IMSA GTLM Porsche 911 RSR F6 500hp 1245kg _ 1:17.919

https://www.indylights.com/results/2019-season/rounds-12-13
https://database.motorsportmagazine.com/database/races/2010-mid-ohio-indy-lights
https://www.motorsport.com/atlantic/news/mid-ohio-series-qualifying-report-2/340040/
https://database.motorsportmagazine.com/database/races/2001-mid-ohio-indy-lights
https://www.motorsport.com/atlantic/news/mid-ohio-friday-qualifying-notes-2003-08-09/132851/
http://results.imsa.com/

Weight does not include driver and fuel.

Swift 014a


















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAD1abNsKM4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r058wR79SnU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6r0aSZsqRIk


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Formula Atlantic vs Indy Lights vs Prototype

Long Beach (1.968-mile)
2000 - Present

2015 Indy Lights Dallara IL15-AER I4 Turbo 450hp 635kg _ 1:12.0405

2013 Indy Lights Dallara IPS-Infiniti V8 450hp 650kg _ 1:12.9374

2000 Indy Lights Lola T97/20-Buick V6 425hp 650kg _ 1:15.155

2007 Atlantic Swift 016a-Mazda I4 300hp 565kg _ 1:15.724

2016 IMSA P DeltaWing Coupe-Elan I4 Turbo 350hp 510kg _ 1:16.006

2003 Atlantic Swift 014a-Toyota I4 250hp 504kg _ 1:16.267

2019 IMSA GTLM Porsche 911 RSR F6 500hp 1245kg _ 1:16.313

https://www.indylights.com/results/2015-season/round-3
https://www.indylights.com/results/2013-season/round-3
https://database.motorsportmagazine.com/database/races/2000-long-beach-indy-lights
https://www.motorsport.com/atlantic/news/long-beach-round-one-preview-2008-04-22/285528/
http://www.imsatiming.com/Results/2016/WeatherTech Championship/03-Long Beach/
https://www.motorsport.com/atlantic/news/long-beach-round-one-preview-2006-04-06/214064/
http://results.imsa.com/

Laguna Seca (2.238-mile)
1996 - Present

2015 Indy Lights Dallara IL15-AER I4 Turbo 450hp 635kg _ 1:14.2329

1997 Indy Lights Lola T97/20-Buick V6 425hp 650kg _ 1:15.090

2009 Atlantic Swift 016a-Mazda I4 300hp 565kg _ 1:15.444

2003 ALMS LMP675 Lola EX257-AER I4 Turbo 450hp 675kg _ 1:16.555

2003 Atlantic Swift 014a-Toyota I4 250hp 504kg _ 1:16.986

2016 IMSA P DeltaWing Coupe-Elan I4 Turbo 350hp 510kg _ 1:19.301

2019 IMSA GTLM Porsche 911 RSR F6 500hp 1245kg _ 1:21.942

https://www.indylights.com/results/2015-season/rounds-15-16
https://database.motorsportmagazine.com/database/races/1997-laguna-seca-indy-lights
http://www.imsatiming.com/Results/2009/Atlantic/10_Laguna/
http://www.imsatiming.com/Results/2003/ALMS/07_LagunaSeca/
https://www.motorsport.com/atlantic/news/laguna-seca-season-finale-preview/166949/
http://www.imsatiming.com/Results/2016/WeatherTech Championship/04-MRLS/
http://results.imsa.com/

Sebring (3.74-mile)
1998 - Present

2003 ALMS LMP675 Lola EX257-AER I4 Turbo 450hp 675kg _ 1:49.361

2016 IMSA P DeltaWing Coupe-Elan I4 Turbo 350hp 510kg _ 1:52.900

2009 Atlantic Swift 016a-Mazda I4 300hp 565kg _ 1:53.571

2013 ALMS P1 DeltaWing (open top)-Elan I4 Turbo 350hp 490kg _ 1:53.866

2019 IMSA GTLM Porsche 911 RSR F6 500hp 1245kg _ 1:55.899

http://www.imsatiming.com/Results/2003/ALMS/01_Sebring/
http://www.imsatiming.com/Results/2...Tech Championship Sebring Test Practice 4.pdf
http://www.imsatiming.com/Results/2009/Atlantic/01_Sebring/
http://www.imsatiming.com/Results/2013/ALMS/01-Sebring/
http://results.imsa.com/

Road Atlanta (2.54-mile)
1998 - Present

2003 ALMS LMP675 Lola EX257-AER I4 Turbo 450hp 675kg _ 1:12.208

2012 ALMS DeltaWing (open top)-Nissan I4 Turbo 300hp 475kg _ 1:12.850

2008 Atlantic Swift 016a-Mazda I4 300hp 565kg _ 1:14.137

2016 IMSA P DeltaWing Coupe-Elan I4 Turbo 350hp 510kg _ 1:14.446

2001 Indy Lights Lola T97/20-Buick V6 425hp 650kg _ 1:14.711

2019 IMSA GTLM Porsche 911 RSR F6 500hp 1245kg _ 1:15.842

http://imsatiming.com/Results/2003/ALMS/09_Petit/
http://imsatiming.com/Results/2012/ALMS/10-Road Atlanta/
http://imsatiming.com/Results/2008/Atlantic/11-Atlanta/
http://results.imsa.com/
https://database.motorsportmagazine.com/database/races/2001-atlanta-indy-lights

CTMP Mosport (2.459-mile)

2003 ALMS LMP675 Lola EX257-AER I4 Turbo 450hp 675kg _ 1:07.906

2013 ALMS P1 DeltaWing (open top)-Elan I4 Turbo 350hp 490kg _ 1:10.268

2009 Atlantic Swift 016a-Mazda I4 300hp 565kg _ 1:10.571

2016 IMSA P DeltaWing Coupe-Elan I4 Turbo 350hp 510kg _ 1:12.616

2018 IMSA GTLM Porsche 911 RSR F6 500hp 1245kg _ 1:13.517

http://imsatiming.com/Results/2003/ALMS/05_Mosport/
http://imsatiming.com/Results/2013/ALMS/05-CTMP/
http://imsatiming.com/Results/2009/Atlantic/08_Mosport/
http://results.imsa.com/

Road America (4.048-mile)

2017 Indy Lights Dallara IL15-AER I4 Turbo 450hp 635kg _ 1:52.0034

2003 ALMS LMP675 Lola EX257-AER I4 Turbo 450hp 675kg _ 1:52.442

2013 ALMS P1 DeltaWing (open top)-Elan I4 Turbo 350hp 490kg _ 1:55.362

2016 IMSA P DeltaWing Coupe-Elan I4 Turbo 350hp 510kg _ 1:57.196

2007 Atlantic Swift 016a-Mazda I4 300hp 565kg _ 1:58.883

2004 Atlantic Swift 014a-Toyota I4 250hp 504kg _ 1:59.504

2019 IMSA GTLM Porsche 911 RSR F6 500hp 1245kg _ 2:01.038

https://www.indylights.com/results/2017-season/rounds-8-9
http://imsatiming.com/Results/2003/ALMS/06_RoadAmerica/
https://www.dysonracing.com/team/team-history/alms/
http://imsatiming.com/Results/2013/ALMS/06-Road America/
https://www.auto123.com/en/racing-news/endurance-looking-at-the-deltawing-lm12-photos?artid=158050
http://imsatiming.com/Results/2016/WeatherTech Championship/09-Road America/
https://us.motorsport.com/atlantic/news/road-america-rounds-six-seven-preview/2761426/
https://www.motorsport.com/atlantic/news/road-america-season-finale-preview/233305/
http://results.imsa.com/

Weight does not include driver and fuel.

Swift 016a

Chassis









The overall dimensions of the monocoque were enlarged relative to the previous design to accommodate a larger range of driver sizes. Although this change brought about a weight increase in comparison to the previous chassis it was accompanied by an increase in torsional stiffness.

Durability is another major consideration in the design of the car. Currently the car is not being campaigned on oval tracks, but knowing there is the possibility of returning to these venues, Swift designed the chassis based on experiences learned from racing the previous two Atlantic 'spec' cars on ovals. The chassis was not designed to the minimum possible weight but more to a level of durability. A number of major incidents that occurred during the first season of racing has shown this to be a prudent decision and has proven the strength of the chassis.

The Atlantic series is a training series not only for drivers, but also race engineers and race car technicians. The 016.a was designed with ease of maintenance as a major consideration.

The layout of the mechanical components in the chassis was conceived for ease of maintenance. The steering rack was moved from inside the monocoque to the forward face of the front bulkhead. The master cylinders are mounted on the pedal assembly enabling the pedal location to e adjusted without the need to resort to cutting or replacing the master cylinder pushrods. Access apertures were enlarged to allow easier access to the chassis interior.

The directive from Champ Car, for the car to be faster in all aspects (straight line, cornering, decreased lap time) would prove to be quite a challenge.

Initial calculations showed that although the new power plant provided a 25% increase in power over the engine previously used in the series, the maximum speed of the vehicle would only increase by approximately 12 MPH, assuming the drag of the vehicle remained the same. Since the new car was larger in several dimensions and with wings of greater chord and span, a drag increase was inevitable. 50% scale wind tunnel models of both the old (014.a) car and the new car were created. The model of the new vehicle being very much a 'work in process' as the design progressed.

Both models were evaluated in the Swift wind tunnel and the data received, analyzed and fed back to the group working on finalizing the design. The use of the Swift wind tunnel data in conjunction with lap simulation programs enabled a study to be made incorporating both the aerodynamic changes and the weight increase of the car. Using these tools enabled the Champ Car directive to be achieved.

The Swift 016.a represents an evolution of the successful 008.a and 014a. The Swift 016.a Formula Atlantic racing car is the culmination of a comprehensive customer review of the 008.a and an application of Swift's extensive knowledge of racecar design. Evolutionary in design, the Swift 016.a utilized the Swift wind tunnel to aerodynamically shape the chassis elements and new bodywork.

Application of the state-of-art principles in composite technology and component engineering has increased the durability and performance of the bodywork, driveline, steering, suspension, and cooling systems. Finally, a brand new Swift SG4 gearbox complements the improved chassis. Improvements to the Swift 016.a represent an advanced step and new standard in the evolution of the Atlantic Series chassis.

Costs were held down through such economies as making removable bodywork panels of glass fiber rather than carbon, and using the same airfoil for all three wing elements (two in the rear). But this is still a serious race machine; it comes with a Pi Research data and dash system, a no-lift-shift feature in the five-speed Hewland, a push-to-pass button and without traction control.

In keeping with Atlantic tradition, the new Swift has larger ground-effect tunnels than Champ cars. These and smaller wings should make for closer racing.

Engine









The new-generation Atlantics will be powered exclusively by a 300 hp, normally-aspirated version of Mazda's 2.3-liter four-cylinder MZR engine, developed by Cosworth Engineering.

The head and cam cover of the MZR is a structural, stressed member of the chassis. "It was quite a complicated procedure because they had to decide how they tied in the top cam cover to the rest of the engine," Bisco explained. "They worked on special cam caps, extended studs, so that when it was all pulled together it pulled down into the core of the head rather then being something that just bolted onto the top of the head. That had implications for tolerances on cam bearings and clearances around the outside and all kinds of stuff."

Adding an engine and tire-support package brings the basic buy-in to the 2006 ***8220;Yokohama Presents the Champ Car Atlantic Championship Powered by Mazda***8221; to $179,000.














































https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwCh6ekP_Ho

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=476FIkPnvVI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KxGvn0Aqvs

SCCA FA _ Swift 014a-Toyota vs Swift 016a-Mazda

http://www.sportscarmag-digital.com/sportscar/december_2015?pg=50#pg50

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygPAvbQGf_w


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

V10 F1
2007 Champ Car
2017 IndyCar with high downforce aero kit
2008 ALMS P1 & P2

Road Atlanta (2.54-mile)

F1 Ferrari F2003GA V10 920hp 535kg _ 1:01.2

2008 ALMS P1 Peugeot 908 V12 Turbo Diesel 750hp 925kg _ 1:06.242

2008 ALMS P2 Porsche RS Spyder V8 550hp 800kg _ 1:07.061

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ex7lDZmfHpo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcDVvy4rCZI

Laguna Seca (2.238-mile)

F1 Ferrari F2003GA 920hp 535kg _ 1:05.78

2007 Champ Car Panoz DP01-Cosworth V8 Turbo 750hp 640kg _ 1:05.880

2008 ALMS P2 Acura ARX-01b V8 550hp 800kg _ 1:10.103

2007 ALMS P1 Audi R10 V12 Turbo Diesel 700hp 925kg _ 1:11.175

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7BR0gwt46E

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3taNy7VCtO0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vbaepgJLfI

Sonoma Sears Point with chicane (2.4-mile)

F1 Ferrari F2004 930hp 535kg _ 1:21.004

2017 IndyCar Dallara-Chevy V6 Turbo 750hp 730kg _ 1:15.5205 (different layout)

https://database.motorsportmagazine.com/database/circuits/sears-point

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzSCIW25nDI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Kq5h0V9BDM

NOLA (2.74-mile)

F1 Ferrari F2003GA 920hp 535kg _ 1:15.9

2015 IndyCar Dallara-Chevy V6 Turbo 720hp 730kg _ 1:18.5538

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HKaqQOR6Q0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3wanuRPgpw

Mont-Tremblant (2.65-mile)

F1 Ferrari F2004 930hp 535kg _ 1:12.72 (without chicane)

2007 Champ Car Panoz DP01-Cosworth V8 Turbo 750hp 640kg _ 1:16.776 (with chicane)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WloULDVw3fM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMeNber0ZOk










Weight does not include driver and fuel.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

1991-1993 F1
1998 CART Swift & Reynard
1995 CART / 1996 IRL Reynard 95I-Cosworth XB
1995 F3000 Reynard
1991-1992 Group C Peugeot & Jaguar
1992 IMSA GTP Eagle-Toyota & Jaguar
1984 Can-Am VDS
1993 Ralt Toyota Atlantic

Indy Oval (2.5-mile)

1996 IRL Reynard 95I-Cosworth V8 Turbo 800hp 703kg _ 239.260 mph

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCRUNrv-QCU

Nazareth Oval (1-mile)

1998 CART Reynard 98I-Mercedes V8 Turbo 850hp 703kg _ 18.419

1995 CART Reynard 95I-Cosworth V8 Turbo 800hp 703kg _ 19.206

1996 Indy Lights Lola T93/20-Buick V6 425hp 626kg _ 22.032

1995 Atlantic Ralt RT41-Toyota 240hp 502kg _ 22.729

Phoenix Oval (1-mile)

1996 IRL Reynard 95I-Cosworth V8 Turbo 800hp 703kg _ 19.608

1995 CART Reynard 95I-Cosworth V8 Turbo 800hp 703kg _ 19.785

1995 Indy Lights Lola T93/20-Buick V6 425hp 626kg _ 22.887

1995 Atlantic Ralt RT41-Toyota 240hp 502kg _ 24.012

Milwaukee Oval (1-mile)

1998 CART Reynard 98I-Mercedes V8 Turbo 850hp 703kg _ 20.028

1995 CART Reynard 95I-Cosworth V8 Turbo 800hp 703kg _ 22.160

1996 Indy Lights Lola T93/20-Buick V6 425hp 626kg _ 23.692

1996 Atlantic Ralt RT41-Toyota 240hp 502kg _ 25.067

Long Beach (1.586-mile)
1992 - 1998

1998 CART Reynard 98I-Cosworth V8 Turbo 850hp 703kg _ 50.945

1995 CART Lola T95/00-Cosworth V8 Turbo 800hp 703kg _ 52.482

1996 Indy Lights Lola T93/20-Buick V6 425hp 626kg _ 57.397

1995 Atlantic Ralt RT41-Toyota 240hp 502kg _ 1:00.157

Trois Rivieres (1.52-mile)

1996 Indy Lights Lola T93/20-Buick V6 425hp 626kg _ 59.094

1995 Atlantic Ralt RT41-Toyota 240hp 502kg _ 1:01.623

Toronto (1.784-mile)
1986 - 1995

1995 CART Reynard 95I-Cosworth V8 Turbo 800hp 703kg _ 58.046

1993 Indy Lights Lola T93/20-Buick V6 425hp 626kg _ 1:03.761

1993 Atlantic Ralt RT40-Toyota I4 240hp 502kg _ 1:04.708

Lime Rock (without chicane)

1984 Can-Am VDS 002-Chevy V8 500hp 740kg _ 44.438

1988 IMSA GTP Jaguar XJR-9 V12 700hp 880kg _ 44.885

2010 SCCA FA Ralt RT41-Toyota 240hp 502kg _ 46.329

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydPq8pYRmLg

Mosport (2.459-mile)

1984 Can-Am VDS 004-Chevy V8 500hp 740kg _ 1:10.043

2015 IMSA DeltaWing Coupe 350hp 510kg _ 1:11.089

1977 F1 Lotus 78-Cosworth V8 475hp 575kg _ 1:11.385

1993 Atlantic Ralt RT40-Toyota I4 240hp 502kg _ 1:12.680

2001 USF3 Dallara F300-VW I4 200hp 470kg _ 1:14.460

Sears Point (2.52-mile)

1984 Can-Am VDS 002-Chevy V8 500hp 740kg _ 1:23.443

2000 USF3 Dallara F300-VW I4 200hp 470kg _ 1:29.651

https://www.motorsport.com/f3/news/usf3-sears-point-race-results/54334/

Road Atlanta (2.52-mile)
1970 - 1997

1992 IMSA GTP Jaguar XJR14-Cosworth V8 670hp 750kg _ 1:07.418

1984 Can-Am VDS 002-Chevy V8 500hp 740kg _ 1:12.237

1993 Atlantic Ralt RT40-Toyota I4 240hp 502kg _ 1:12.967

Mid-Ohio (2.258-mile)
1990 - Present

1998 CART Reynard 98I-Honda V8 Turbo 850hp 703kg _ 1:05.679

1995 CART Reynard 95I-Cosworth V8 Turbo 800hp 703kg _ 1:06.836

1992 IMSA GTP Jaguar XJR14-Cosworth V8 675hp 750kg _ 1:09.856

1993 Indy Lights Lola T93/20-Buick V6 425hp 626kg _ 1:15.244

1993 Atlantic Ralt RT40-Toyota I4 240hp 502kg _ 1:16.319

Laguna Seca (2.214-mile)
1988 - 1995

1995 CART Reynard 95I-Cosworth V8 Turbo 800hp 703kg _ 1:09.625

1992 IMSA GTP Eagle-Toyota I4 Turbo 800hp 832kg _ 1:11.294

1992 IMSA GTP Jaguar XJR14-Cosworth V8 675hp 750kg _ 1:12.025

1995 Indy Lights Lola T93/20-Buick V6 425hp 626kg _ 1:16.968

1993 Atlantic Ralt RT40-Toyota I4 240hp 502kg _ 1:17.297

Montreal (2.753-mile)
1991 - 1993

1993 F1 Williams FW15C-Renault V10 760hp 505kg _ 1:18.987

1993 Atlantic Ralt RT40-Toyota I4 240hp 502kg _ 1:36.429

Road America (4.0-mile)

1998 CART Swift 009c-Cosworth V8 Turbo 850hp 703kg _ 1:39.988

1995 CART Reynard 95I-Cosworth V8 Turbo 800hp 703kg _ 1:41.261

2017 IndyCar Dallara-Chevy V6 Turbo 750hp 730kg _ 1:41.3007

2007 Champ Car Panoz DP01-Cosworth V8 Turbo 750hp 662kg _ 1:41.535

2008 ALMS P1 Audi R10 V12 Turbo Diesel 700hp 925kg _ 1:46.935

2008 ALMS P2 Acura ARX-01b V8 550hp 800kg _ 1:47.345

1992 IMSA GTP Eagle Mk3-Toyota I4 Turbo 800hp 832kg _ 1:47.913

1992 IMSA GTP Jaguar XJR14-Cosworth V8 670hp 750kg _ 1:49.578

1982 Can-Am Frissbee GR3-Chevy V8 500hp 740kg _ 1:59.695

1997 Atlantic Ralt RT41-Toyota I4 240hp 502kg _ 2:03.661

Suzuka, Japan (5.864-km)
1991 - 2000

1991 F1 Williams FW14-Renault V10 750hp 505kg _ 1:34.922

1993 F1 Williams FW15C-Renault V10 750hp 505kg _ 1:37.154

1995 F3000 Reynard 95D-Mugen V8 500hp 540kg _ 1:42.284

1992 WSC Group C Peugeot 905 Evo1 V10 700hp 750kg _ 1:43.957

1991 WSC Group C Jaguar XJR14-Cosworth V8 670hp 750kg _ 1:48.084

2000 F3 Dallara F300-Mugen I4 200hp 470kg _ 1:59.222

http://www.jaf.or.jp/CGI/msports/results/n-race/detail-result.cgi?race_id=1252

http://www.jaf.or.jp/CGI/msports/results/n-race/detail-result.cgi?race_id=2452

Monza, Italy (5.8-km)
1976 - 1993

1993 F1 Williams FW15C-Renault V10 750hp 505kg _ 1:21.179

1991 F1 Williams FW14-Renault V10 750hp 505kg _ 1:21.247

1992 WSC Group C Peugeot 905 Evo1 V10 700hp 750kg _ 1:26.019

Weight does not include driver and fuel.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2021 SCCA Runoffs























Indy Road Course (2.592-mile) _ fastest lap time _ top speed of fastest lap



Prototype 1 Stohr WF1-Suzuki I4 (#48) _ 1:29.011 _ 150.8 mph



Formula Atlantic Salt RT41-Toyota I4 (#41) _ 1:29.701 _ 151.6 mph



GT-1 Jaguar XKR V8 (#12) _ 1:35.279 _ 176.6 mph





https://www.scca.com/articles/2015501-2021-runoffs-tire-rack-pole-award-winners





https://www.scca.com/pages/2021-scca-runoffs-results





P1






FA
















P2






GT1

GT1 | 2021 SCCA Runoffs | Indianapolis Motor Speedway



P1


































FA


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Silverstone (4.718 km)

1975 - 1986



1982 F1 McLaren MP4/1B-Cosworth DFV V8 500hp 580kg _ 1:09.6



1986 WSC Group C1 Lancia LC2-86 V8 Turbo 850hp 850kg _ 1:10.810











Lunch with... Tommy Byrne


Rising from nowhere to Formula 1 in the blink of an eye, he had the potential to become one of motor sport's all-time greats. But...




www.motorsportmagazine.com




















































Silverstone 1000 Kilometres 1986 - Racing Sports Cars


Information and listing for race Silverstone 1000 Kilometres 1986




www.racingsportscars.com
















Watkins Glen (3.377-mile)

1971 - 1991



1980 F1 Alfa Romeo 179 V12 525hp 595kg _ 1:33.291



1990 IMSA GTP Eagle HF89-Toyota I4 Turbo 650hp 875kg _ 1:34.161



1981 Can-Am March 817-Chevy 5000cc V8 525hp 740kg _ 1:39.270








GP United States 1980 - Racing Sports Cars


Information and listing for race GP United States 1980




www.racingsportscars.com












Watkins Glen 500 Kilometres 1990 - Racing Sports Cars


Information and listing for race Watkins Glen 500 Kilometres 1990




www.racingsportscars.com















Watkins Glen, 11 Jul 1981 « Single-seater Can-Am


Results of Can-Am Challenge Race at Watkins Glen on 11 Jul 1981 (Single-seater Can-Am




www.oldracingcars.com















1981 March 817 Can Am - conceptcarz.com


The CAN-AM Series was around during a very short period in history but during that time it accumulated many fans and heated rivalries between competitors. T...




www.conceptcarz.com






























Mid-Ohio (2.4-mile)

1962 - 1989



1985 CART March 85C-Cosworth DFX V8 Turbo 700hp 703kg _ 1:15.267



1989 IMSA GTP Nissan GTP ZX-T V6 Turbo 750hp 950kg _ 1:18.926



1981 Can-Am March 817-Chevy 5000cc V8 525hp 740kg _ 1:20.043





http://www.ultimateracinghistory.com/race.php?raceid=11268













The cars of Adrian Newey - Racecar Engineering


The designs of one man have dominated Formula 1 in recent years, but the car design career of Adrian Newey has seemingly come to an end. We take a look at every car he has ever designed.




www.racecar-engineering.com












Mid-Ohio 500 Kilometres 1989 - Racing Sports Cars


Information and listing for race Mid-Ohio 500 Kilometres 1989




www.racingsportscars.com















Mid-Ohio, 28 Jun 1981 « Single-seater Can-Am


Results of Can-Am Challenge Race at Mid-Ohio on 28 Jun 1981 (Single-seater Can-Am




www.oldracingcars.com







1985 CART R10 Mid Ohio





Laguna Seca (2.214-mile)

1988 - 1995



1995 CART Reynard 95I-Cosworth XB V8 Turbo 800hp 703kg _ 1:09.625



1992 IMSA GTP Eagle MkIII-Toyota I4 Turbo 800hp 832kg _ 1:11.294





http://www.ultimateracinghistory.com/race.php?raceid=5993







https://www.chelseamagazines.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/RACECARIndycarMay2015-1.pdf










Laguna Seca 2 Hours 1992 - Racing Sports Cars


Information and listing for race Laguna Seca 2 Hours 1992




www.racingsportscars.com









http://www.mulsannescorner.com/ToyotaEagleMkIII.html





1995 CART R17 Laguna Seca



1992 IMSA GTP Season Review





Laguna Seca (1.9-mile) Lap Times

1957 - 1987



1987 CART Lola T87/00-Ilmor V8 Turbo 720hp 703kg _ 52.926



1982 Can-Am Frissbee GR3-Chevy 5000cc V8 525hp 740kg _ 55.472



1986 IMSA GTP Ford Mustang Probe I4 Turbo 650hp 803kg _ 56.692



Weight does not include driver and fuel.





http://www.ultimateracinghistory.com/race.php?raceid=11738










Lola Heritage


Official web site of Lola Heritage




www.lolaheritage.co.uk















Laguna Seca, 10 Oct 1982 « Single-seater Can-Am


Results of Can-Am Challenge Race at Laguna Seca on 10 Oct 1982 (Single-seater Can-Am




www.oldracingcars.com















My Life in Cars: Al Unser, Jr.


We check in with racing legend Al Unser, Jr. on his favorite cars to drive from the track to the street. Little Al comes back with a diverse and interesting list.




www.roadandtrack.com















John Morton talks Can-Am


Sometimes I think John Morton is out of his mind. This interview was definitely one of those times. Then again, you had to be crazy to ra...



rennlist.com












Laguna Seca 300 Kilometres 1986 - Racing Sports Cars


Information and listing for race Laguna Seca 300 Kilometres 1986




www.racingsportscars.com







1987 CART R14 Laguna Seca



Can Am Laguna Seca 1982





Willow Springs (2.5-mile)



1987 CART March 87C-Cosworth DFX V8 Turbo 720hp 703kg _ 1:06.1








Track Records – Willow Springs Raceway







www.willowspringsraceway.com


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Aston Martin Valkyrie AMR Pro








Aston Martin Valkyrie | Aston Martin | Aston Martin







www.astonmartin.com


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

McMurtry Automotive and former F1 driver Max Chilton set outright record at Goodwood Festival of Speed with fully electric fan car. 



• British EV brand McMurtry Automotive are entering their 1000bhp/tonne, RWD electric fan car into the Goodwood Festival of Speed Hillclimb Shootout

• Aim is to win the event and strive to challenge the outright record

• Fan Car upgraded to now deliver 2000kg of instant downforce (available from 0 mph)

• This is more downforce than an F1 car up to 150mph

• 0-60mph in under 1.5 seconds

• Max Chilton (former F1 driver) and Alex Summers (British Hillclimb Championship leader) are driving

• The last time a fan car competed in motorsport was when Niki Lauda won the Swedish F1 GP in 1978 with the Brabham BT46B, it was subsequently withdrawn from future races due to its projected dominance to maintain harmony with other teams in the world championship



New developments reveal 2000kg of instant downforce-on-demand and a sub 1.5 second 0-60mph for unique fan car. Here’s the story on how British EV manufacturer McMurtry Automotive is attempting to storm up the Goodwood Hill.



In 2016, a team of former Formula 1 engineers were tasked by one of Britain’s most successful entrepreneurs, Sir David McMurtry, to design and build the ultimate high performance car. At Goodwood 2021 the result of this challenge, the McMurtry Spéirling, was revealed to the public. Twelve months later, having conducted an extensive testing programme with former Formula 1 driver Max Chilton, the team return to Goodwood, this time competing for victory, with aspirations to challenge the outright record too.



The secret to the performance of the Spéirling is its ‘clean sheet’ design. Sir David tasked the team with reimagining what a car should look like in the 21st century, starting from first principles rather than following the standard process of evolving what had come before. The result is a fully-electric, compact vehicle designed around the twin goals of driver engagement and vehicle performance. The purpose of the Spéirling is to herald a new era of electric track capability, hasten wider EV development and showcase McMurtry Automotive as EV innovators for road and track cars.



The Spéirling’s unique performance differentiator is its fan powered downforce producing more than double its own weight in downforce which, unlike conventional vehicles, is available at all speeds as it does not rely on airflow over the car. The figures are impressive, generating more downforce than a Formula 1 car at speeds up to 150mph, with significantly less drag. The instant downforce allows the instant torque from the drive motors to be fully deployed – the result is 0-60mph in under 1.5 seconds and a top speed of 150mph (which is capped due to hillclimb gearbox selection).



These figures, plus the confidence gained from extensive track testing with former Formula 1, Le Mans and IndyCar driver Max Chilton has convinced the team at McMurtry that an outside shot at the record on the Goodwood hillclimb is within reach. The record is currently held by the Volkswagen ID.R, having previously been held by a McLaren Formula 1 car. Chilton will be supported in this endeavor by current British hillclimb championship leader Alex Summers. Having drivers from different disciplines sharing the car will help push each other and the car to its maximum.



Powering the fully-electric car, the 60 kWh battery pack within the Spéirling is designed and built by McMurtry Automotive using cutting edge Molicel cells. The two companies’ strategic technical partnership gives the Spéirling a distinct advantage for power density, delivering impressive acceleration, and for energy density, contributing to over 30 mins of track running range. More details on the battery will be revealed in the coming weeks.



The sound, grip, acceleration, aesthetics and technology of this car are distinct. Witnessing a fan car compete in motorsport again will offer a rare and appreciably different experience for visitors to the Festival of Speed. It will be running in the ‘Batch 5’ and the shootout sessions.



This new chapter in fan car history will be available to watch on the Goodwood live Youtube stream or in person at the event: 16.10 Saturday for Qualifying and 15.30 Sunday for the Shootout (provisional times).



Max Chilton, Lead Development Driver: “Having previously enjoyed demonstration runs in an F1 car at Goodwood Festival of Speed, this year, I’m looking forward to making my competitive hillclimb debut. The challenge now is to translate confidence and speed from testing on conventional circuits onto Goodwood’s tight, undulating hillclimb course. We will have limited practice runs and an audience of hundreds of thousands, so it’s a demanding yet great opportunity to show the current pace of this car on the world stage. ”

“The largely constant downforce is an innovative feature to exploit as a driver. It’s very different compared to what I’m used to driving in F1 and IndyCar, and testing this year has required me to adapt my driving style to maximise performance.”

[Max will be driving Thursday, Friday and Sunday. Alex Summers is driving on Saturday.]



Thomas Yates, Managing Director: “Our aim is to win the event and we feel that the record is within reach if everything aligns for us. Of course this is motorsport and you can never take anything for granted but we are turning up with a highly competitive package. The last time a fan car competed in motorsport was when Niki Lauda dominated the 1978 Swedish Formula One Grand Prix. As Goodwood is celebrating innovators of motorsport this year, we are proud to be bringing back the legendary fan car concept, this time with a leading edge power source! “



About Goodwood Festival of Speed

It is known as the world’s greatest celebration of motorsport and car culture. Centered around a 1.16 mile hillclimb in the grounds of Goodwood House and culminating in a top 10 timed shootout, the event spans generations and technologies. Combustion cars over 100 years old will be demonstrated alongside ultra modern electric hypercars, with bikes, planes, helicopters and contemporary F1 cars also featuring throughout the weekend. Over 200,000 visitors are expected over the four days.

The event is held from 23rd-26th June on the Goodwood estate outside Chichester and is already sold out. Fans get largely unrestricted access to see the cars up close, which makes it so unique and popular.

The theme for this year’s event is “The Innovators – Masterminds of Motorsport”. The 2022 festival site will be dedicated to innovation in motoring and motorsport, including drivers and engineers who stretched rules to breaking point in the name of progress. It is therefore very pertinent for McMurtry to be bringing a car that has futuristic performance in a package with a nostalgically small footprint utilising a banned F1 downforce concept from the 1970s.



The Goodwood Car Specification



• Fan car – twin fans evacuating air from under the car

• High downforce (over 2000 kg or 4409 lb at all speeds), with low drag. Holy grail of tyre grip and energy efficiency.

• Resulting fan noise is 100 db of driveby sound – novel for an EV

• Over 800 V battery utilising Molicel cells

• Twin motor, rear wheel drive

• Under 1000 kg or 2205 lb vehicle weight

• 1000 bhp/ton

• Carbon fibre monocoque: single seat, closed cockpit layout.

• Active ride height suspension

• Bespoke construction tyres, 210/640R19 front, 240/640R19 rear.

• Carbon ceramic brakes, 390mm x 34mm, 6 piston mono-bloc calipers all round

• 0-60 mph in under 1.5 seconds

• Top speed 150 mph *limited by Hillclimb gearbox

• Engineered and built in Britain by a team with F1 and high performance road car backgrounds



Officially, the history books had Nick Heidfeld down as the true record holder courtesy of his famous 1999 run in the McLaren MP4/13 F1 machine that buzzed the line at 41.6s.

Unofficially, however, Romain Dumas had been the fastest driver up the famous 1.1-mile route aboard the Pikes Peak-winning Volkswagen ID.R - he eventually posted a 39.9s effort.

However, Dumas’ run in the ID.R, which was tuned specifically for Goodwood, was set in the Saturday qualifying session and not in the officially recognised Sunday shootout climax.

Regardless, Chilton has surpassed both benchmarks thanks to a remarkable and definitive 39.08s charge in the astonishing McMurtry, which instantly deploys 2000kg of downforce from a fan.

The all-electric single-seater, closed-cockpit machine tips the scales at fewer than 1000kg to have a power-to-weight ratio of 1000bhp per tonne.

That enables it to sprint to 60mph in a 1.5s - covering the first 100m of the bumpy Goodwood course in 3.51s - and it kept accelerating to a peak of 149mph on its Sunday run.

The impressive McMurty, the last car to run in the timed shootout, dominated proceedings as the next fastest machine was the Porsche 718 GT4 ePerformance as driver Richard Lietz clocked a 45.502s to finish as runner-up.





https://www.tsl-timing.com/file/?f=GOODWOOD/2022/222566fos.pdf


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

The fastest cars at Goodwood Festival of Speed



Rank _ Year _ Driver _ Car _ Time (s)



1 _ 2022 _ Max Chilton _ McMurtry Spéirling _ 39.08



2 _ 2019 _ Romain Dumas _ Volkswagen ID.R _ 39.90



3 _ 2002 _ Allan McNish _ F1 Toyota TF102 _ 41.565



4 _ 1999 _ Nick Heidfeld _ F1 McLaren MP4/13 _ 41.60



5 _ 2003 _ Graeme Wight, Jr. _ Gould GR51 _ 42.90



6 _ 2008 _ Justin Law _ Group C Jaguar XJR8/9 _ 44.19



7 _ 2018 _ Peter Dumbreck _ Nio EP9 _ 44.32



8 _ 2008 _ Anthony Reid _ F1 Williams FW07B _ 44.59



9 _ 2014 _ Sébastien Loeb _ Peugeot 2018 T16 Pikes Peak _ 44.60



10 _ 2012 _ Gary Ward _ F1 Leyton House CG901B _ 44.64



11 _ 2015 _ Olly Clark _ Subaru Impreza “Gobstopper II” _ 44.91



At 3,200mm long and 1,500mm wide, the McMurtry Spéirling is certainly the smallest car to ever clinch the record at Goodwood, something most likely to its benefit on the tighter parts of the course. In 2022, the diminutive electric vehicle built by Gloucestershire-based motorsport firm McMurtry Automotive, snatched the record from the Volkswagen ID.R when it was driven by ex-Marussia F1 driver, Max Chilton.

Aiding the Spéirling in its attempt was its low weight (1,000kg) and high power (1,000bhp) giving it a 40% better power-to-weight ratio than a Bugatti Chiron and a 0-60mph time of around 1.5 seconds. Rather than relying on large wings to create aerodynamic downforce, the McMurtry uses an underbody fan combined with tight, ground-hugging side skirts to create a suction force drawing the car closer to the ground. In a year that saw some of the Formula E racing cars at Goodwood criticised for their relative lack of noise and drama, the whoosh and uncharacteristic din of the Spéirling’s fan and rear-mounted motor proved that an EV can still put on an exciting show.










Nick Heidfeld may have held the Goodwood hill climb record for twenty years, but one car and driver combo did manage to pip the McLaren driver’s time way before Romain Dumas in the Volkswagen ID.R blew away the competition in 2019.

In 2002, Allan McNish managed to thread his Toyota TF102 Formula One car up the course in a time of 41.565sec.

As the ban on timed runs for F1 cars was in place ahead of 2002, though, Allan McNish’s incredible drive isn’t officially recognised as the Goodwood Festival of Speed’s fastest ever hill climb attempt in an open-wheel racing car.

These days, F1 cars aren’t timed up the hill and instead are left to do spectacular burnouts to please the crowds.





“I visualise the hill and try to do a complete run in my head before the car even moves,” says Willis. “After that, it’s all about controlled aggression.” He explains that none of the techniques that have traditionally worked in circuit racing apply on the hill. There’s no balancing the car on the throttle or adjusting your line with your right foot. “If you even touch the power too early, the car will just understeer like a pig. You enter the corner as fast as you can to get as much downforce as possible from the front wing, brake all the way into it and only get back on the gas when you know you’ll have the traction to power you out.”

Traction. That’s what it’s all about, which is why Willis’s car is set up exceptionally soft at the back and rock hard at the front. “All the roll stiffness comes from the front,” he says. “That’s why proper hillclimb cars spend most of their time in corners on three wheels.”

It sounds like a rock-ape formula, but it’s not. “Because hills are not like tracks — they’re bumpy and inconsistent — you have to drive reactively. But at the same time you have to be ahead of the car, always anticipating. When you’re really in the groove you are actually able to react to things that haven’t happened yet, because you know the hill and the car so well.”

Willis reckons this is why the career of a fulltime hillclimbing expert is so much longer than that of a circuit racer. Clearly you don’t need much stamina when a climb at Shelsley Walsh is completed in about 23sec (though Willis says the concentration is such that he’ll be exhausted by the end of each weekend), but experience counts for even more than reflexes. “It’s not like racing where you can test and test and tracks are pretty consistent from one corner to the next. Because we’ll do, at most, a few minutes running during the course of an entire weekend, it takes time to learn the craft and the courses.”

Just as important, however, is how that experience helps Willis develop the car. With little or no testing possible, the simple business of making the car go faster is as much an art as it is a science.

“You can have all the data in the world but if you get in the car and it doesn’t instantly inspire confidence, you’re still not going to be quick.”

Having finally sorted out the back end, Willis turned his attention to the front and designed a wing that had so much downforce it broke the back loose again. “Aerodynamicists will tell you meaningful downforce doesn’t come into play until you’re travelling fast, but I can show you 40mph corners you’d not even turn into without a front wing on one of these cars.”

So how does he set the aero balance? “I read a great deal and talk to as many people as I can.” To this extent he’s designed and built the car’s rear wing, sidepods, engine cover and floor himself at home. “What I’ve tried to achieve is consistent downforce so that the car is balanced front to back, but also so that the downforce doesn’t disappear when you turn into a corner. If it all vanishes as soon as you’re no longer travelling in a straight line you might as well not have it: you’ll never be confident in the car.”

That ability to impart confidence drives the set up of the entire car. The mapping for the engine is designed not for ultimate power but to provide a consistent flow of torque right through the rev range. Likewise the transmission, honed to such a degree now that while Willis can hear it changing gear, he can’t really feel it.

The more closely you examine hillclimbing, the more remarkable an offshoot the sport appears to be. Although the cars are quicker by some measures than F1 machinery, the discipline with its paucity of rules appears to have been transplanted from a gentler era, and you fear the arrival of big money might come and spoil it. Willis reckons his car would cost about £75,000 for someone else to create, and while a top-spec Gould running an adapted Indycar engine would be considerably more expensive, you’re still talking petty cash compared to most modern single-seater racing.

Engine

The motor is a 3.4-litre normally aspirated V8 made by Radical Performance Engines and most commonly used in the Radical SR8. Essentially two bored-out Suzuki Hayabusa ‘bike engines sharing a common crankshaft, it revs to a conservative 10,500rpm and when it gets there produces approximately 500bhp, about 150bhp fewer than its most powerful rivals. Other engines used in hillclimbing include Judd V10s and normally aspirated Cosworth Indycar engines. Turbo and supercharging are both allowed but rarely used. Willis’s current engine has done two seasons without a refresh and is expected to complete a third.

Cooling comes from two tiny radiators, but water temperature rises from 70-95deg C during a 20-sec run. It has a tiny tank Willis will typically start with just 2.5 litres of standard pump fuel on board.

Gearbox

The OMS has less power than most front-running hillclimb cars, so features a Hewland-based F3 paddleshiff gearbox (capable of using four to six ratios) but with strengthened internals to cope with the V8’s extra torque and the loads caused by ultra-soft slick tyres. Generally Willis uses four gears, with an unusually tall first to reduce stress on the crown wheel and pinion. At Shelsley it’s geared to do 138mph over the line while the best Goulds top 150mph. Gearboxes can use split ratios with, say, another second positioned above fourth to obviate the need to go down through the box. The differential is a crude cam and pawl device that’s almost completely locked under power. It doesn’t have to be clever,” says Willis, it just has to survive.”

Cockpit

Spartan doesn’t even begin to cover it. There is a display you can scroll through to bring up various temperatures and pressures within the engine, as well as a bank of coloured change-up lights. In reality and as Willis says,”if you’re looking at anything other than the course when you’re doing a run, you’re doing something badly wrong.” The information is there solely for use before and affer the run; when the car is moving all Willis uses is a change-up beeper in his earplugs, but even this is largely redundant as it’s all done aurally.

Bodywork

All the body is made from carbon fibre, save the engine cover. Downforce figures are not known but will amount to many hundreds of kilogrammes as maximum speed approaches. Basic shape is still that of an OMS, but Willis-designed sidepods, floor, engine cover and rear wing transform its appearance.

Tyres

Willis can’t remember where the wheels came from, but thinks the fronts might be from the back of a Formula Palmer Audi single-seater and the rears from some other formula racing car”. Tyre choice is free in theory but, in practice, Avons are widely used. The slicks feature a compound so soft that even on a damp, near freezing day, the surface feels like it’s been coated in marmalade.

“The tyres have to work immediately from stone cold if you’re not to go straight on at the first corner,” says Willis. Wheelspinning before the start is common but intended primarily to clean the rear tyres rather than heat them. Willis uses three sets for an entire season, one of those being wets. A set of tyres costs approximately £1700. Tyre warmers used to be allowed but were banned at the end of the 1970s to keep costs down.

Suspension

Conventional double wishbones are used at each corner. Carbon fibre is eschewed because knocking corners off your car is an occupational hazard in the hillclimbing world. Spring rates seem nonsensical to circuit racers: the car runs about 500lb of springing at the relatively unladen front and as little as 250Ib at the back.

Brakes

You might expect vast carbon ceramic discs with multi-piston calipers and ultra-sophisticated ABS, but nothing could be further from the truth. When I ask Willis about them he looks momentarily nonplussed before saying, “They’re nothing special and don’t need to be. The car doesn’t weigh much and doesn’t run for long enough for them to get hot. I think we got them from a Formula Ford.”


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Gould GR59 Judd/Cosworth V8

670 hp

430 kg (including driver)



Avon Tyres Motorsport UK British Hillclimb Championship, Shelsley Walsh 2021

FTD: Sean Gould (4.0 Gould-Judd DB4 GR59BJ) 22.37s (outright hill record)



Avon Tyres/Wynn Developments Motorsport UK British Hillclimb Championship, Wiscombe Park 2019

FTD: Wallace Menzies (3.3 Gould-Cosworth XD GR59) 33.13s (outright hill record)



Avon Tyres Motorsport UK British Hillclimb Championship, Prescott 2021

FTD: Wallace Menzies (3.3 Gould-Cosworth XD GR59M) 34.65s (outright hill record)



Avon Tyres Motorsport UK British Hillclimb Championship, Loton Park 2021

FTD: Wallace Menzies (3.3 Gould-Cosworth XD GR59M) 41.76s (Outright hill record)



Avon Tyres Motorsport UK British Hillclimb Championship, Harewood 2022

FTD: Matthew Ryder (4.0 Gould-Judd DB4 GR59BJ) 46.39s (outright hill record)









































GR59







www.gould-racing.co.uk












JUDD DB 3.4 & 4.0L V8 | Hillclimb Engine | Judd Power


Engine Developments offers the Judd DB 3.4 and 4.0L V8 engine, we offer Hillclimb Engines and Single Seater Racing Car Engines.




juddpower.com









DJ Firestorm Cosworth V8



Avon Tyres Motorsport UK British Hillclimb Championship, Gurston Down 2022

FTD: Alex Summers (2.7 DJ Firestorm-Cosworth XD) 25.00s (outright hill record)



Avon Tyres Motorsport UK British Hillclimb Championship, Doune 2022

FTD: Alex Summers (2.7 DJ Firestorm-Cosworth XD) 34.21s (outright hill record)






































http://www.djracecars.com/current-projects-engine-development.asp












HILL CLIMB AND SPRINT - BRITISH HILLCLIMB REPORTS!







www.hillclimbandsprint.co.uk















HOME | British Hillclimb Championship


Official website of the British Hillclimb Championship in the UK & Channel Islands. The fastest cars & drivers in 'action packed' competition in the most beautiful countryside locations.




www.britishhillclimb.co.uk


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Quickest Gasoline Normally Aspirated Manual Transmission Dragster

Class: Competition Eliminator A/D

2008 Virginia Nationals Qualifying

Standing Quarter-mile: Prostart-Oldsmobile DRCE V8 _ 6.315 sec @ 212.59 mph





https://www.dragracecentral.com/DRCStory.asp?ID=171210





http://www.dslreports.com/r0/download/1220090~fc1c1f8c81c55b734ef2c34d3be89ef5/153-156.pdf





http://wildaboutcarsonline.com/members/AardvarkPublisherAttachments/9990353189099/1984-01_Olds_in_Action_-_Olds_Pro-Stock_V8_1-4.pdf











Pro Stock engine builder profile: Warren Johnson


We're taking you inside the minds of the engine builders who create the most powerful naturally aspirated 500-cid race engines on earth




www.nhra.com







https://rocketracingperformance.com/





BTR Performance








Santa Pod Racers Club - Competition Eliminator Regulations







www.eurodragster.com

























Detroit’s increased interest in drag racing resulted in the production of the first factory-developed 500-cid engine, the Oldsmobile DRCE. Warren Johnson helped provide input for the engine’s design. 

In the mid-1980s with the introduction of the Oldsmobile Drag Racing Competition Engine (DRCE), which was developed under the leadership of Dave Jarrard, who worked with a number of leading engine builders and cylinder-head experts to develop the first factory-produced 500-cid drag racing engine. The first DRCE engine was debuted at the 1983 Gatornationals and featured siamesed cylinders with thick walls and a priority oil system. The heads had symmetrical ports, as opposed to the production big-block Chevy heads that used a combination of short and long intake runners. The heads were also produced with small combustion chambers and intake and exhaust ports to give engine builders more leeway in creating their modifications.



The kick-out oil pan, which provided more room on the side of the pan that received the oil tossed from the crankshaft, cut down on the power normally lost by the oil droplets bouncing back onto the crankshaft.

The advantages of a dry-sump oil system were known long before they were introduced to drag racing applications in 1974, but the benefits of the kick-out oil pan were accidentally discovered. David Reher and Buddy Morrison were attempting to film the pattern of oil flow within the crankcase using special pans that had Plexiglas windows. After the window repeatedly fogged up, they removed the pan from the engine and placed it on the floor and used an extended oil pickup. During the filming process, someone happened to look at the dynamometer instruments and noticed a tremendous gain in power. This told them that even with the use of a dry-sump system, oil bouncing off the sides of the pan and back onto the crankshaft was still reducing power, so they designed an oil pan that was as wide as possible to fit within the chassis framerails. Significant power gains were soon realized.



Another Pro Stock engine development is a power band that was raised within the rpm range. This concept is based on the basic principle that the higher an engine is revved, the more combustion strokes are produced, resulting in more power to the rear wheels. And though this theory has not been a secret, successfully implementing its principles requires extensive work in camshaft and valvetrain design and integrally engineered changes in the induction system and cylinder heads. Running a 500-cid (8193 cc) engine at more than 10,000 rpm also takes its toll on the longevity of parts.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Nüburgring Nordschleife (20.832 km) Lap Times



Racing Cars



2018 LMP1 Porsche 919 Evo V4 Turbo Hybrid 1160hp 849kg _ 5:19.546



2019 Electric Prototype VW ID R 670hp 1100kg _ 6:05.336



1983 WSC Porsche 956 F6 Turbo 650hp 820kg _ 6:11.13



1983 F2 March 832-BMW I4 320hp 517kg _ 6:26.19



Road Cars



2022 Mercedes AMG One V6 Turbo Hybrid 1063hp 1695kg _ 6:35.183



2021 Porsche 911 GT2 RS Manthey F6 Turbo 700hp 1470kg _ 6:43.300



2020 Mercedes AMG GT Black Series V8 Turbo 730hp 1615kg _ 6:48.047



2022 Porsche 911 GT3 RS F6 525hp 1450kg _ 6:49.328













Nürburgring


The lap record on the Nürburgring: A lap time that generations of motorists have considered proof of exceptionally good vehicles.




nuerburgring.de












Official Lap Times Records Nürburgring Nordschleife


Official Nürburgring Nordschleife lap times records for street legal vehicles and other cars.




www.biggarage.de















Volkswagen I.D. R At The Nürburgring Used More Than 1 kWh/km


Volkswagen I.D. R's EV record at the Nürburgring Nordschleife set on June 3, 2019, turns out to be the most efficient lap at the famous track.




insideevs.com















Why It Took 35 Years to Beat This Astonishing Nürburgring Record


In 1983, Stefan Bellof, driving a Porsche 956, ran a 6:11.13 at the Nürburgring. It remained the all-time record for three-and-a-half-decades.




www.roadandtrack.com















Stefan Bellof breaks lap record at the Nordschleife in his Porsche 956 - WEC Videos


WEC Videos. Exactly 37 years ago today, German Stefan Bellof broke the outright lap record with his Porsche 956 on the Nürburgring Nordschleife with an 'unbeatable' time of 6:11:13 set during qualifying. But the Porsche 919 Tribute would later shatter this, albeit not under race conditions...




www.motorsport.com









Formula 2 1983 - Eifelrennen
























Mercedes-AMG One Breaks Nürburgring Record With 6:35 Lap


The Formula 1-powered hybrid supercar is now the quickest production car to lap the Green Hell.




www.roadandtrack.com















Porsche 911 GT3 RS completes the ‘ring in 6:49.328 minutes


The new Porsche 911 GT3 RS has completed the 20.8-kilometre Nordschleife of the Nürburgring in 6:49.328 minutes – 10.6 seconds faster than the current 911 GT3. Behind the wheel was Porsche brand ambassador Jörg Bergmeister, who was intensely involved in the development of the new flagship of the...




newsroom.porsche.com















The 2023 Porsche 911 GT3 RS Laps the Nürburgring Faster Than the Old GT2 RS


Its lap time makes it the fastest naturally aspirated production car at the Ring, and just over 1.2 seconds off the far more powerful Mercedes-AMG GT Black Series.




www.roadandtrack.com















Purpose-built for performance: the new Porsche 911 GT3 RS


The new Porsche 911 GT3 RS makes no secret of its intentions: it is uncompromisingly designed for maximum performance.




newsroom.porsche.com


----------

